# Chris wells.



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

So has anyone dealt with him and received their end of the deal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 15, 2014)

Never heard of him


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Can't say that I know the name


----------



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

He's new. Had a few posts in trading post looking for stihl projects and parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Seems to be a tough deal as of late but you never know.


----------



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

Im one of atleast 3 that it seems made deals with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy chit


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Makes you afraid to sell anything on here or the internet for that matter. That sucks a big one for sure.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 15, 2014)

Its happened a quite a bit lately


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 15, 2014)

I thought he did right by Clint ? Not sure of that though
Chris


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 15, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Yup another one of those $1000 lessons learned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Woooow..for 1000 bucks id be makin sure he learned a lesson as well..that sucks bad man !


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow is all I can say


----------



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

I haven't heard recently( been atleast a week) from clint whether he got his money. Last id heard clint box to chris was MIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 15, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> I haven't heard recently( been atleast a week) from clint whether he got his money. Last id heard clint box to chris was MIA
> That is right that was a couple of weeks ago right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah last i can remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 15, 2014)

How did I do that quote you and my reply all in a quote?


----------



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

Heck if i know. I can barely navigate the forum stupid tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 15, 2014)

Out a grand wow . That hurts . If I can remember he resides in Canada right


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

i'm pretty sure this is a local ad chris posted if you guys wanna bomb his inbox . guys a chump if you ask me. sells everything for high dollar and expects everything for free even though he says he pays top dollar. he's full of it.

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/WANTED-Stihl-and-Husqvarna-Chainsaws_22993372


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 15, 2014)

For $1k i think me and Colt 1911 would be taking a ride to British Columbia


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 15, 2014)

That ad has his phone # too


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 15, 2014)

Dude there is nothing civil about losing $1000


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

i'm 5 hours away and if i was out a grand you can bet i would have been at his house a long time ago. i would have left with more then i paid for and if he didn't have more then i paid for i'd burn his damn shop down.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

oh and stihls, if your in north cal you are longer then 15 hours away


----------



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> oh and stihls, if your in north cal you are longer then 15 hours away


I have a lead foot and motivation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

i'm always worried to get nailed by those dang air cops on those highways.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 15, 2014)

I bought a saw off him about 4 weeks ago and when he said he shipped it but he lost the tracking number so I been trying to get him to get a copy and it's been a pain in the ass 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

ah now i see your strategy. right from port angeles saves some time. haven't ridden that ferry for 7 months.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 15, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Funny. He told me he broke his ankle and had to have surgery so his buddy shipped the box for him. Hes been trying ti get the tracking info off his buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He told me he left it in a work truck and can't find it 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 15, 2014)

He has some pretty big balls posting his phone number and address in an ad and then ripping people off


----------



## stihls066 (Oct 15, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> He has some pretty big balls posting his phone number and address in an ad and then ripping people off


Used a well known saw shop slash porter as a reference also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

well, i don't think he know's that i know it is his ad. he probably didn't expect that link to end up on AS


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe it's the same buddy that last owed westcoaster a grand..lol..


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Maybe it's the same buddy that last owed westcoaster a grand..lol..



i'll tell ya, when that little prick put that 562 and 372 parts saw ad up in the trader he almost had me and one of my buddies but i ended up talking to clint just in time before it happened. he's lucky i backed out cause i am close enough to put a hurt'n on him. wouldn't take $1000 for me to go pay him a visit either.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 15, 2014)

I bought the 372xp







Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 15, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Howd you know the 372/562 were mine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i didn't know, i just saw the ad and sent him a PM. like i said. the guy wants everything for nothing and wants to sell everything for it's weight in gold.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 15, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Lil ****er thats the pic i sent him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


F**k


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 16, 2014)

to bad you guys are far away. he owes me nothing which is a good thing cause i'm kinda trying to avoid jail. LOL


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> How much he get you for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


340


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Ouch. Whatd he tell you about the saw? Crank bearings went out and took topend out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tosted top end 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

This is what he said







Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Thatd be the oem cylinder i sent with it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you send it


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> I sent a box full of parts and 372/562 about 3 months ago. Also $100 it cost to ship that box plus a money order for $450.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What were you going to get out of it 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I got some buddy's up in bc that will pay him a visit 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 16, 2014)

I would have bought that package off of you 66 looking for the same 
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 16, 2014)

I still think of myself as the new guy . But have done several transactions with no problems thus far.
Chris


----------



## treesmith (Oct 16, 2014)

Hope you boys get hold of the dirty bastard, good luck


----------



## gulity1 (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls66 is as stand up a guy as I have ever known, dealt with etc. He is good people. thee end, forever and ever amen !


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry you guys are going through this crap. This mutha-scratcher deserves to have his balls roasted ! 

Thanks for the heads up !!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well? I was hoping this would all work out. I sent him a box with a brand new Pro Safety 066 wrap handle, like-new 660 air filter cover, and a used brake handle. I paid $133 for the wrap handle, and I charged him $125 shipped to BC for the parts. They were shipped out from the PO on Sept. 6 and have yet to arrive in Canada. He was supposed to send me a MO, but being the nice guy I am, I went ahead and shipped the parts before receiving my money. Long story short, he seems to think that I was trying to rip him off and get the parts returned. He implied that he would pay me once parts arrived. At that point I figured I was SOL anyways and maybe if I was accommodating he might feel guilty and send my MO, but I basically figured I wasn't getting my money or my parts back. It's been almost six weeks. Nothing pisses me off more than a F'ing thief. He even went so far as to tell me that he loves this site and would never do anything to ruin his reputation here...

Am I allowed to post his real name here? Cuz it's not Chris Wells.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2014)

Yep got me for $300 plus the money order and shipping it in canada was about $45. I sent money in July.
First it got returned for gas smell at customs. Never could get shipping info.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I thought he did right by Clint ? Not sure of that though
> Chris


In case anyone's wondering, I WOULD NOT recommend dealing with him.

After going round and round with him I just gave up and told him to pay me whenever he felt like it... I wrote off my money a few weeks ago. I'd almost forgot about it until you guys brought it up.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Well? I was hoping this would all work out. I sent him a box with a brand new Pro Safety 066 wrap handle, like-new 660 air filter cover, and a used brake handle. I paid $133 for the wrap handle, and I charged him $125 shipped to BC for the parts. They were shipped out from the PO on Sept. 6 and have yet to arrive in Canada. He was supposed to send me a MO, but being the nice guy I am, I went ahead and shipped the parts before receiving my money. Long story short, he seems to think that I was trying to rip him off and get the parts returned. He implied that he would pay me once parts arrived. At that point I figured I was SOL anyways and maybe if I was accommodating he might feel guilty and send my MO, but I basically figured I wasn't getting my money or my parts back. It's been almost six weeks. Nothing pisses me off more than a F'ing thief. He even went so far as to tell me that he loves this site and would never do anything to ruin his reputation here...
> 
> Am I allowed to post his real name here? Cuz it's not Chris Wells.


I say post it up ..........
Is there a way to see if the package was actually delivered ?


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> In case anyone's wondering, I WOULD NOT recommend dealing with him.
> 
> After going round and round with him I just gave up and told him to pay me whenever he felt like it... I wrote off my money a few weeks ago. I'd almost forgot about it until you guys brought it up.



Clint, I remember commenting in your original thread about dealing with this guy. I hate to rub salt in the wound but I would bet $20 (USD if you insist) that he does have the parts and that they were delivered by Canada Post. I have bought things from the US before that USPS never updated the tracking as delivered and had panicked selllers contact me to see if I had received it and I had. Have you tried tracing the number on Canada Posts site to see if there is any different info? ( http://www.canadapost.ca/cpo/mc/default.jsf )

I can think of two options to help you guys out.

1. I have a friend from elementary school, that took his discharge from the CDN Navy and is still in Victoria. After a series of misfortunes he is getting his life back on track but I am sure with some beer money he could get some friends together to go for a visit. Or possibly try and buy something in person.

2. Have a local friend who is RCMP commercial crime division. Probably would be able to have him have some counter parts in Victoria look him up and check him out.

Let me know if any of this interests you, either here or in PM, chances are this ********** is reading this thread and laughing at us but karma will kick his ass one day soon.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Oct 16, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## rmh3481 (Oct 16, 2014)

571 Wootton Rd Victoria, BC V9C 3Z4, phone number of 250-474-6284 registered to a Deborah Wells.


----------



## stihl for life (Oct 16, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 16, 2014)

rmh3481 said:


> 571 Wootton Rd Victoria, BC V9C 3Z4, phone number of 250-474-6284 registered to a Deborah Wells.


Allmost a perfect post, just left out his real name


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 16, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## redfin (Oct 16, 2014)

Mike, Clint, Philip, Mr Bear. I'm sorry to read this. Looks like you fellas need to go show someone your faces of reality.

I hope this all works out in the intrest of all involved.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

I checked the tracking before I posted...

USPS...



And CAnada Post...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder if Deborah is wife or mom. Also wonder if she knows he is scamming folks.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's what he told me...

... " [My] real name is Kris Newman. Chris Wells is a good friend of mine who died logging. Username is in his honor I guess you could say."


----------



## Marshy (Oct 16, 2014)

I hate reading about this stuff and I hate people with no honor. It also makes it hard for us new guys to be trusted. Hope you guys can make things even with him one way or another.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 16, 2014)

I hate to see this,, I guess I have been one of the lucky ones and never had any problems,,, when I sell something I send the tracking number to the buyer as soon as I get home,, also I tell them to let me know when it gets there and what they think to make sure it go there in 1 piece,,,,, I myself could not live with myself or even have the balls to sell something and not send it just so I could pocket the money,,,, if he is that dang broke then ask for help,, he shouldn't be intentionally ripping people off,,, someone needs to go and knock on his door


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 16, 2014)

I owe it all to Clint and mike for not getting took. If I wouldn't have PM'd clint that day I'd be here with a score to settle as well. Actually, I'd probably have already settled it. He's not far enough away to be considered safe. I knew there was a scammer about because mike told me but I had to put 2 and 2 together. Saw Clint mention the scammer as well and just had a feeling about a current deal I was doing. I had to know more.Thanks again Clint and mike!!!


----------



## stihl for life (Oct 16, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I hate to see this,, I guess I have been one of the lucky ones and never had any problems,,, when I sell something I send the tracking number to the buyer as soon as I get home,, also I tell them to let me know when it gets there and what they think to make sure it go there in 1 piece,,,,, I myself could not live with myself or even have the balls to sell something and not send it just so I could pocket the money,,,, if he is that dang broke then ask for help,, he shouldn't be intentionally ripping people off,,, someone needs to go and knock on his door


Same with me and items I have sold i always check in later yo see how they are working


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 16, 2014)

stihl for life said:


> Same with me and items I have sold i always check in later yo see how they are working


there has been a couple of times I sold something and told the buyer it would be out the next day,,, something came up that I had to wait a couple of days to get it shipped but I contacted the buyer to tell them it would 1 or 2 extra days before I could get it shipped,,, its a courtesy thing for me to do that but I wanted the buyer to know EXACTLY what was going on,,, it has only happened a couple of times but for me it is worth staying in contact until the item was in their hands


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Here's what he told me...
> 
> ... " [My] real name is Kris Newman. Chris Wells is a good friend of mine who died logging. Username is in his honor I guess you could say."


Way to honor a friend....screwing people with his name[emoji17]


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 16, 2014)

This guy questioned Clints character as a seller . Then stuck him
Chris


----------



## watsonr (Oct 16, 2014)

And the address posted is probably to his dead friends place... may not even be his. 

Once the shipment goes over the border, all bets are off for tracking.... Canada or AUS, both are terrible about it.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 16, 2014)

watsonr said:


> And the address posted is probably to his dead friends place... may not even be his.
> 
> Once the shipment goes over the border, all bets are off for tracking.... Canada or AUS, both are terrible about it.



LOL everyone i talk to about this issue says canada post and aus are terrible. i'll tell ya right now. i've never seen a company as bad as USPS. just ask mike. last deal we did i shipped the saw a day or 2 before he shipped mine and the one i shipped ended up at his house more then a week earlier then mine. his was tracked from A-B the whole way while mine went to miami from knoxville and the next thing i know i'm alerted by canada post that it's in canada finally. look at usps tracking and it's still saying miami  USPS sucks!!!!!!  only reason they track right shipping to US is because canada post pays them for that so they have to honour it.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2014)

The address is where I sent the money order. I guess I was first and Phil second. He had mentioned he wasn't the Chris wells to me in another message. I didn't quite believe him but another member had a deal going and asked me a out him as he used me for a good reference.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 16, 2014)

watsonr said:


> And the address posted is probably to his dead friends place... may not even be his.
> 
> Once the shipment goes over the border, all bets are off for tracking.... Canada or AUS, both are terrible about it.


 
Yes BUT! People have mailed things to him at some address. Even it was said friends widow, do you think she would be very happy about him screwing over so many poeple under the name of her husband? If they was any kind of a descent person I would expect her to blow him in unless she is in on it...


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Here's what he told me...
> 
> ... " [My] real name is Kris Newman. Chris Wells is a good friend of mine who died logging. Username is in his honor I guess you could say."


Yes, I will respect you in the morning.
The check is in the mail.
I’m from the government and I’m here to help.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 16, 2014)

what did you guys write on the box you shipped as his name? if you guys didn't write a P.O box number then the address at which he recieves is a general delivery address which he has to provide ID to pick up. his ID has to match the name on the package.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 16, 2014)

Call me crazy but couldn't you guys call the Canadian authorities? You have multiple people scammed, the guys name,address, and phone number. I don't know how it would all work but seems worth a shot before going up there to pay him a visit.


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 16, 2014)

I hate reading scams like this, as a newer member especially ( and in general). I don't know how anybody has the conscious To do it. It's too bad some people have the nerve to steal from hard working people, because they're to lazy to make an honest living

It's to bad we can't have a feedback rating or something (as a buyer and seller) and maybe more stringent rules for newer members to sell (big ticket items maybe??)

Anyways good luck to the party's involved. $1000 would make me knock on his door


----------



## dl5205 (Oct 16, 2014)

All this discussion of BC and crooks caused me to Google ol' Dennis Greffard. Lo and behold, he's back in business! If he's not still a thief, it's only because he reformed...


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 16, 2014)

Welder56 said:


> Anyways good luck to the party's involved. $1000 would make me knock on his door


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> View attachment 374045
> [/QUOTE
> I know some people
> 
> ...


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 16, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> The address is where I sent the money order. I guess I was first and Phil second. He had mentioned he wasn't the Chris wells to me in another message. I didn't quite believe him but another member had a deal going and asked me a out him as he used me for a good reference.



Was the name on the money order Chris Wells or different? It is interesting to me that he would chose to use a friend's name as a tribute but yet there isn't an online obituary on any of the common sites for Chris Wells in B.C. It almost makes me want to email my SIL out there that works for WCBC...

From what I can tell on Google, Deborah Wells lives at a pretty nice place. Sadly I can't figure out how to post the screen cap I took. I get an error if I try and upload the file directly or if I host it elsewhere and try to insert the photo from the URL.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 16, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> Was the name on the money order Chris Wells or different? It is interesting to me that he would chose to use a friend's name as a tribute but yet there isn't an online obituary on any of the common sites for Chris Wells in B.C. It almost makes me want to email my SIL out there that works for WCBC...
> 
> From what I can tell on Google, Deborah Wells lives at a pretty nice place. Sadly I can't figure out how to post the screen cap I took. I get an error if I try and upload the file directly or if I host it elsewhere and try to insert the photo from the URL.


I suppose you could live pretty good ripping people off $1000 at a time.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> I didnt ship to 571. I got a message from him though. Guess people are calling his family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to look at street view again I'm thinking it was a vacant lot across the street.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strange coincidence. He just PM'd me, said the package was there and he's sending my money tomorrow...


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Strange coincidence. He just PM'd me, said the package was there and he's sending my money tomorrow...


Should I PM you my PayPal info?


----------



## frogdaddy (Oct 16, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> I owe it all to Clint and mike for not getting took. If I wouldn't have PM'd clint that day I'd be here with a score to settle as well. Actually, I'd probably have already settled it. He's not far enough away to be considered safe. I knew there was a scammer about because mike told me but I had to put 2 and 2 together. Saw Clint mention the scammer as well and just had a feeling about a current deal I was doing. I had to know more.Thanks again Clint and mike!!!


I don't know about that Clint guy though! He sent me a chainsaw that all it wants to do is drink mix and eat hardwood. (After I got the right b/c combos ). I hate that for you all with things the way they are now it is hard enough to kept a household going without set backs like that. Hope someone gets their hands on him !!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 16, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> Should I PM you my PayPal info?


He said he's sending a Money Order... we shall see.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Kristopher James Newman... Oops



Funny, if you Google that name one this first links that pops up is : http://my40.tv/shared/news/features/fugitive/fugitive-kristopher_james_newman.shtml


----------



## duramax99 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stihls066 pm me if Chris dosnt get things sorted out for you...


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 16, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> For $1k i think me and Colt 1911 would be taking a ride to British Columbia


LOL they would stop you at the border and give you the rubber glove treatment! LOL


----------



## showrguy (Oct 16, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> Funny, if you Google that name one this first links that pops up is : http://my40.tv/shared/news/features/fugitive/fugitive-kristopher_james_newman.shtml


 that ain't the same/right guy, the guy in that wanted add is from north carolina !!
least he was..


----------



## showrguy (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Ok guys idk who's doing it but i personally don't want his family harassed. Its not their fault.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
that's a mighty "stand up guy" kind of thing to say, considering ...


----------



## angelo c (Oct 16, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> I'll have to look at street view again I'm thinking it was a vacant lot across the street.



google "sniping tool" or "sniping".
works well.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe he's not a smart fugitive.lol he may have moved all of the way to Canada to escape capture in the us.lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Ok guys idk who's doing it but i personally don't want his family harassed. Its not their fault.


He asked if it was me. It's not. Like I said before, if I get my money I will be surprised. If not, I guess I learned a lesson that I won't soon forget.


----------



## heyduke (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Kristopher James Newman... Oops



interesting, maybe he's in canada for a reason:

http://my40.tv/shared/news/features/fugitive/fugitive-kristopher_james_newman.shtml


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 16, 2014)

heyduke said:


> interesting, maybe he's in canada for a reason:


Yep... He's Canadian. Someone else already posted that link...


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 16, 2014)

Who's calling him because he's blaming me


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 16, 2014)

Forward his info to Crimestoppers


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Oct 16, 2014)

In before the lock


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 16, 2014)

If he screwed people and they are looking for him and his family gets involved, it is not the victims fault . The only person to blame is Chris Well. He did not think of his family when he was screwing people over, he only thought of himself, so keep probing people.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 16, 2014)

My last name is NOT Wells and i'm not from BC


----------



## heyduke (Oct 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep... He's Canadian. Someone else already posted that link...



seems remarkable, a name with odd spelling, a guy living across the border and using a false name and ripping people off. quite a coincidence.


----------



## marti384 (Oct 16, 2014)

It seems like using the USPS to defraud someone is mail fraud and a felony. Get the government involved and get him in jail before someone goes Texas chainsaw massacre on this dude. Also, this pisses me off as a relatively new member who would like to sell a few things in the future. This guy hurts us all.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 16, 2014)

Texas chainsaw massacre would be too good for him.lol


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 16, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> In before the lock


same here. i'm surprised SS hasn't shown up by now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> same here. i'm surprised SS hasn't shown up by now.


Oh I'm here, This is the third I've seen about this guy ripping off folks. Please, the ones he ripped off let me know if he does right by you. I think I have sent him a message a while back to make things right with one guy. He never PM'd me back. If he does not get right with you guys I will ban his IP so he can never sign back on to rip someone else off. I also think a 100 post limit should be placed on the tradin post so this can't happen. I am going to ask the owners if this is possible.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2014)

You also cannot post his name and address here, even though it probably needs to be. But the site is liable for keeping that secret. Now what you do in PM's and phone calls we can't control.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2014)

He also checked in at 2:35 today. so he knows about this thread I'm sure.


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 16, 2014)

About 32% of Canadians are named Chris, and many, many of them are troublemakers and/or riff-raff


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 16, 2014)

id be calling every family member he has til I seen my money or saw. he will not man up on his own so maybe his family will force him to come clean. the first thing any bill collector does when they cant get a person to respond to them is start calling all the family. guys its like a telethon, I say keep calling his family till the goal is met.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2014)

I got a message today as well. I had basically wrote off the money as well. If the stuff or money ever shows I'll be happy about it.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am glad that those that have dealt with this D-bag have had some progress today. If this thread got this moving you all owe Stihls066 commission on getting paid.

I will say, although I have been very vocal here with suggestions and ideas I didn't make any phone calls to the coast.




HuskStihl said:


> About 32% of Canadians are named Chris, and many, many of them are troublemakers and/or riff-raff



Please note, we (Canadians not named Chris) don't really like the term riff-raff, we prefer Jabronis.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 16, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Oh I'm here, This is the third I've seen about this guy ripping off folks. Please, the ones he ripped off let me know if he does right by you. I think I have sent him a message a while back to make things right with one guy. He never PM'd me back. If he does not get right with you guys I will ban his IP so he can never sign back on to rip someone else off. I also think a 100 post limit should be placed on the tradin post so this can't happen. I am going to ask the owners if this is possible.



Rick, 

My $0.02 is a minimum post count combined with a "One, and done" policy. 
A 100 posts minimum wouldn't have helped in the case of Matt Dominish aka Teddy Scout, but a policy where if someone gets ripped off, and has substantial/ irrefutable proof, then the offending party is gone for good. That would in all probability reduce the victim count for any one Scamming D-Bag.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 16, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> About 32% of Canadians are named Chris, and many, many of them are troublemakers and/or riff-raff


If they were Rif-Raff they'd be on another site.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> If they were Rif-Raff they'd be on another site.



You mean; If they were Riff Raff, or named Randy.......LOL!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 16, 2014)

I support the minimum post count idea, it won't stop every bad deal but it's got to be better then nothing.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 16, 2014)

i know the firearm forums i'm a member of you have to be screened before you can join their trading post. took damn near 3 weeks for me to gain access  i think it's the only way to go though.


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I support the minimum post count idea, it won't stop every bad deal but it's got to be better then nothing.



I've seen that on other sites, doesn't do as much good as you would think.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Something has to be better then nothing


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Something has to be better then nothing




Better then nothing, yes. It also builds somewhat of a false sense of security, because everyone has been "screened", or has a post count.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 16, 2014)

As a newb with less than 50 posts I see both sides of the argument. I am glad I don't have anything to sell here, and when I buy something from one of you I can assure you the $$ will be paid before I ask you to ship anything.


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 16, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Yeah. I vote 5 active credible members have to sign off on you first or its a requirement that newbs send their end of the deal first till they hit a certain amount of good deals. Idk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good idea. The credible member part anyways. I know that If I was selling something though, I will not be sending anything out without funds in my hands, irregardless of my post count. Whether its here, or other places where I have 2,000+ posts.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> id be calling every family member he has til I seen my money or saw. he will not man up on his own so maybe his family will force him to come clean. the first thing any bill collector does when they cant get a person to respond to them is start calling all the family. guys its like a telethon, I say keep calling his family till the goal is met.


That's actually works on loggers who refuse to pay fallers. I had a local logger who owed me for six days of cutting, at a flat-rate agreed upon by both parties prior to the job. Six months later, I called and talked to the guy's wife. I had my money four days later.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder if he got Chitty for anything? Guess that'll never come out if he did.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good to see the good people looking out for each other here and policing the forum for the good of us all.
I hope this is made right or the dirtbag gets what he deserves plus a little extra.

I have bought a few saws here and have been treated great. Even a follow up to make sure the saws were as advertized.
I would put my business name/address in my PM to them so if they wanted to check me out they had a start. Been in business over 40 years so you could find me.

Your word is your bond, if not you better look both ways before crossing the street while watching your six.


----------



## redfin (Oct 17, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Your word is your bond, if not you better look both ways before crossing the street while watching your six.



That would be a horrible way to live. I'm glad to read you guys are at least making some progress.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 17, 2014)

Guys, I'm sorry you have gotten ripped, but I've bought lots of stuff from new members with low or zero post counts and have never been scammed. I say don't throw away the baby with the bath water. There are steps the buyer can take to assure they have some recourse if the merchandise doesn't show up as planned. Personally, I won't send a MO for saw parts. It's PP or I pass. Most transactions are done as gifts, but I have done a few as a purchase if I thought there might be a problem or the amount was more than I could afford to lose.

BTW, the only timed I have been ripped was with in dealing with Teddy Scout.

Good luck with getting your money back from Chris. I would hate to be out $1000.


----------



## frogdaddy (Oct 17, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> I was not comfortable with sending the MO. But his reference was good. Learned yet another lesson. Having to sell off a couple saws to recoop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe we should start a donation for you so you can recoup some of your lost. It does not have to be money, we all have parts laying around. Maybe we could send you the parts and you could build a saw for your loss. We can call it save stihls066 saws campaign.


----------



## frogdaddy (Oct 17, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Appreciated but not necessary  ill bounce back same as the other guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10/4


----------



## Jameson (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't have any business with this guy, but I did call and speak with him two days ago. 

Well he said he was Chris father, ken. He did seem to know what i was talking about. He got the message to start paying and returning stuff from me, loud and clear.


----------



## fearofpavement (Oct 17, 2014)

Personally, I don't think a "post count" will accomplish anything. I could probably rack up a 100 posts on AS in an evening by going into each of the sub forums with trite little comments or saying +1 and so forth. If a person wants to build some credibility they could start by selling some small items or making some purchases, etc. I haven't had any issues with anyone on the site other than people saying they want something but then never closing on the purchase. No harm, just frustrating. We don't want to hurt the entire AS community by trying to prevent these issues with means that are likely ineffective.

As long as purchases are being done via mail, there is the potential for this sort of thing to take place. Thankfully it's rare.


----------



## SS Sniper (Oct 17, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Personally, I don't think a "post count" will accomplish anything. I could probably rack up a 100 posts on AS in an evening by going into each of the sub forums with trite little comments or saying +1 and so forth. If a person wants to build some credibility they could start by selling some small items or making some purchases, etc. I haven't had any issues with anyone on the site other than people saying they want something but then never closing on the purchase. No harm, just frustrating. We don't want to hurt the entire AS community by trying to prevent these issues with means that are likely ineffective.
> 
> As long as purchases are being done via mail, there is the potential for this sort of thing to take place. Thankfully it's rare.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 17, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> I was not comfortable with sending the MO. But his reference was good. Learned yet another lesson. Having to sell off a couple saws to recoop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Out of curiosity, has his reference stepped into the fray?


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wait aren't money orders fraud protected?


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 17, 2014)

If you guys have your reciepts for the mo's talk to your local post masters.cant find anything on fraud protection but they can im sure do some investigating.theft at $1000 is probably a serious offense on a federal level.alot more serious than mailbox bashing.
I used to do a boat load of mail going out per week and got to know my local post master pretty well.


----------



## benmyers (Oct 17, 2014)

Curious to see what happens here.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 17, 2014)

like I said call his family until they get his hind end in gear. call call call call calllll. somebody with morals in his family will make him do whats right if you keep hammering the nail it will finally be driven home.


----------



## JC360 (Oct 17, 2014)

Belongs to Gabrielle?
Yeah, and my name is Matt Dillon.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 17, 2014)

Phone numbers are not recycled overnight.


----------



## Whiskers (Oct 17, 2014)

I havent read this whole thread, but sounds like a mess, I wish there was a way to get a verified seller tag of some sort so people knew what kind of person they were dealing with. Ive shipped guys quite a bit of stuff over the years and take my commitments seriously, but most have no clue who I am.


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 17, 2014)

I call BS on Gabrialle. Like Guido says, phone numbers are not re-used over-nite. His attempt with the Gabrialle BS is a reaction. Keep on him!
If you have a fax program on your computer, you can change the settings so it up to jam his inbox so full of messages, his phone will be useless. Set up *67 to block caller ID, set up the maximum retry's for a fail transmission. Schedule The retry every 3 minutes. Then reactive the failed attempts. The failed fax with the multiple attempts will compound one fax into hundreds after a few re-activations. With a few minutes and the click of your mouse you can really share your misery. It's worked well for me. BTW, there are probably FCC laws to consider but the few times I've used this, I didn't have any problems. Your mileage may vary.
Regarding his family, I say they are fair game as long as you are respectful, don't threaten and don't use profanity. Basically call them and ask if they can help you. This guy brought it upon his family. It is a consequence of HIS actions.


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 17, 2014)

Here in BC phones here can be given or sold to someone else for a small fee, number goes with it.
I have one,,, person was moving so I took over the contract
BBB


----------



## Watson394xp (Oct 17, 2014)

I say hunt him down an take the money outta his nut sack with a dull pocket knife!!


----------



## Jameson (Oct 18, 2014)

Not gabrielles number.

THe 205 number you guys posted here, I CALLED it and spoke with "ken".

Ken seemed to know ALOT about Chris business. 

The guy is a BS artist and you need to get your friends to go over there and confront him. 

I got the idea from him and his mumbling and stuttering that he was a fool.

JC


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 18, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> I gave his reference a nice long message. I doubt his reference will like this big of a stain on his reputation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who vouched for him, if you don't want to post who do you mind pm'ing me who.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2014)

Jameson said:


> Not gabrielles number.
> 
> THe 205 number you guys posted here, I CALLED it and spoke with "ken".
> 
> ...



Do you know what carrier he is using? If you can confirm that the number is his and fill out a PD report you may be able to get DB to supeona the phone records and obtain an address. At this point I don't know if you have enough info though. But PD DB's also have greater access to computer crime info that would not require a supeona such as LINX.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> Who vouched for him, if you don't want to post who do you mind pm'ing me who.



Remember, he may not have hosed everyone he's done business with.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Oct 18, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 18, 2014)

so have you guys contacted his family again????????????


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't think that is a good idea. I had some meth whores number assigned to me when I got my new personal IPhone from AT&T. She had not dropped the number for too awful long before they gave it to me. I had a heck of a time with her creditors calling me. I also got some intriguing offers from several truckers. I just got a call the other day from a guy looking for a "Hook Up".


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> so have you guys contacted his family again????????????


That's what I'd do. Maybe they will give some helpful location info to get you started. This guy is really a scumbag.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Yes. People have been hounding his family. Hes been messaging me saying im harassing his family
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep up the good work. This is what creditors do as a tactic to get a dead beat to pay up. It sounds underhanded but what choice are you left with?


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Here's my version of events... FWIW 

CW: " I would really like to get a price for all those parts including shipping figured out so I can get a money order in the mail for you. Please get the parts shipped out ASAP, I really need to get this saw running..."

Me: "I will go ahead and ship it before the MO comes, I don't think you'll screw me..."

CW: "I don't plan on screwing anyone over. I just discovered this website and I absolutely love it. Not to mention having a website like this is a huge benefit to me since I buy saws locally for cheap and most of them need parts which I can find on here for cheap. Screwing you on $120 isn't worth it to me cause of all the money ill save buying parts/saws on here. Thanks for being a stand up fellow chainsaw nut! If there is anything in the future that I have for sale I will definitely cut you a deal on it!"

One week later...

Me: "Did you happen to get a Money Order in the mail?"

CW: "I will have a money order out for you in the next day or two!"

Me: "The reason I went ahead and shipped your stuff was because I wanted to get them to you as soon as possible... and I was expecting a money order to be sent out as soon as possible from you, after I told you the total amount. Does that seem unreasonable to you? I don't think it does. In fact, I think it's more than fair."

CW: "Please remember that you are the one who decided to ship first when I was more than willing to mail you the money first."

(At this point, I figure I'm not getting my money, so I decide to switch tactics...)

Me: "I'm fine with you sending the money whenever. I want to make sure you get your parts, and I get paid for them. In a timely manner..."

There was much back and forth about how the USPS sucks... and where's the package?... did it get returned? (No)... Was I trying to screw him?!!! (All this time, tracking didn't show where the package was!)

One month later... This thread is started, and later that day I get a message...

CW: "I got the package, turns out it was delivered to my door and was put off to the side. What's your mailing address?"

So I gave him my mailing address (for the third time)...

CW: "I will send out [your money order] tomorrow."

So that's where we're at. I'm hoping my money shows up next week... That won't help the others who got screwed over for a lot of money...


----------



## olyman (Oct 18, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> For $1k i think me and Colt 1911 would be taking a ride to British Columbia


 damned right...............


----------



## olyman (Oct 18, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm 5 hours away and if i was out a grand you can bet i would have been at his house a long time ago. i would have left with more then i paid for and if he didn't have more then i paid for i'd burn his damn shop down.


  thieves suck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treesmith (Oct 18, 2014)

What about a debt collector of dubious moral fibre? 

Bet the total from all the people he robbed would be a fair chunk. 

Join forces on the lying little **** stain


----------



## olyman (Oct 18, 2014)

treesmith said:


> What about a debt collector of dubious moral fibre?
> 
> Bet the total from all the people he robbed would be a fair chunk.
> 
> Join forces on the lying little **** stain


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 18, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> I can think of two options to help you guys out.
> 
> 1. I have a friend from elementary school, that took his discharge from the CDN Navy and is still in Victoria. After a series of misfortunes he is getting his life back on track but I am sure with some beer money he could get some friends together to go for a visit. Or possibly try and buy something in person.
> 
> ...



Guys, please remember that these 2 options are still open and only a phone call away for me. Just let me know what you want done and I will let you know what info I need to make it happen.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> Guys, please remember that these 2 options are still open and only a phone call away for me. Just let me know what you want done and I will let you know what info I need to make it happen.


Option 2 is a good idea. He will have access to computer data bases unavailable to the public. You may have to generate a Police report for him.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 18, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> Who vouched for him, if you don't want to post who do you mind pm'ing me who.


Same here I would like to know. Vouched for thus guy . Pm me
Chris


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 18, 2014)

Anybody figure out if this guy is the same one that wanted in North Carolina? If he is, that is your pressure point.


----------



## showrguy (Oct 18, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anybody figure out if this guy is the same one that wanted in North Carolina? If he is, that is your pressure point.


 if he is the same guy, he was arrested earlier this year by the north carolina police, 2 counts of internet fraud/theft. (i think)


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 18, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anybody figure out if this guy is the same one that wanted in North Carolina? If he is, that is your pressure point.



Although I posted that news report, I don't think it's the same guy at all. I just thought it was amusing what I found when I Google his name. I am pretty sure this kid lives at home with Mommy and possibly step dad? Hence the name on the phone number not matching his real last name.


----------



## heyduke (Oct 18, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anybody figure out if this guy is the same one that wanted in North Carolina? If he is, that is your pressure point.



he sure looks good for the north carolina warrants. it's unlikely that two 20 something creeps would share the same unusual name.


----------



## DSS (Oct 18, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> About 32% of Canadians are named Chris, and many, many of them are troublemakers and/or riff-raff


I heard that


----------



## heyduke (Oct 18, 2014)

showrguy said:


> if he is the same guy, he was arrested earlier this year by the north carolina police, 2 counts of internet fraud/theft. (i think)


according to the north carolina dept of public safety a person of the same name is currently serving a sentence in a state prison, due for release in febuary, 2015. so he couldn't be the person in victoria b.c.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe canada was his sentence? Lol


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Oct 19, 2014)

Did the OP get all these accounts settled. I saw this cats name on another trading post thread
where he wanted to trade a 372xp for a Stihl 046. Just checking in to see if anyone got him to 
move up and take care of business?
opcorn:


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 19, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Did the OP get all these accounts settled. I saw this cats name on another trading post thread
> where he wanted to trade a 372xp for a Stihl 046. Just checking in to see if anyone got him to
> move up and take care of business?
> opcorn:



if you skip back one page it should tell you all you need to know


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 19, 2014)

Call every member of his family you can find. Be sure to tell them about the screen name he's using. That's simply inexcusable.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Said on Thursday that he got the parts from me and he was sending me a MO on Friday... I'll give it a few days and see if he comes through... I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry Clint, I'll butt out and keep my opinion to myself. It just got me worked up. Hope there is a happy ending to this thread.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 20, 2014)

id keep pounding the nail til its drove home.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't see this ending well


----------



## angelo c (Oct 20, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I don't think that is a good idea. I had some meth whores number assigned to me when I got my new personal IPhone from AT&T. She had not dropped the number for too awful long before they gave it to me. I had a heck of a time with her creditors calling me. I also got some intriguing offers from several truckers. I just got a call the other day from a guy looking for a "Hook Up".



Truckers and Meth Whores blowin up yer phone eh ?? ...i never liked IPhones much before but maybe i need to look into them more ?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2014)

Is there anyone in CA that can go collect the stuff and ship it, just like was done with Stumpy?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 20, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Is there anyone in CA that can go collect the stuff and ship it, just like was done with Stumpy?



I believe the stuff is in Canada, not California.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think its time for a few guys to go up there and give him a blanket party,,,,,,,,, former military guys knows EXACTLY what I am talking about,,,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 20, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Its in B.C. I have a guy trying to do that but cant get chris to meet with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That tells me stuff is probably not being returned. Someone needs to make an unannounced visit at dinner time.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Its in B.C. I have a guy trying to do that but cant get chris to meet with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have an address? If so, it's time to force that meeting.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey I'd be willing to go if I had a transmission in my truck to get me there.I've been needing a Vacation to vent some frustrations.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 20, 2014)

I am sure the guy is probably monitoring this thread to see what is going on.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's a long drive. Here's what I've got, and apparently the package did show up...

*** Wootton Road
Victoria, BC
V9C 3Z4
Canada


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> It's a long drive.
> 
> View attachment 374868



If you go, can you pick up a saw for me?


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 20, 2014)

shoo that would be a long drive for me too.I'd have to stop thru TN to pick up roadies to go with me.lol


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> It's a long drive. Here's what I've got, and apparently the package did show up...
> 
> *** Wootton Road
> Victoria, BC
> ...




It would be one of the most beautiful drives you ever take in your life. It takes you through Cannon Beach, Oregon which I believe to be one of the most incredible places in the world.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Oct 20, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Is there anyone in CA that can go collect the stuff and ship it, just like was done with Stumpy?


Wow, I wondered what happened to Stumpy, I guess the story did not end well there either?


----------



## SS Sniper (Oct 20, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> It would be one of the most beautiful drives you ever take in your life. It takes you through Cannon Beach, Oregon which I believe to be one of the most incredible places in the world.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 20, 2014)

SS Sniper said:


>


Sorry to derail the serious business of getting your $$ / parts but I can't say enough about this community. I haven't been in many years but will never forget the time I spent there. I still can't get over the liquor law that allows you to walk in to any tavern with a resealable vessel and get draft beer to go. Nothing beats walking the beach with a 32oz Super America travel mug filled with some of the best micro brewed craft beers you've ever tasted.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 20, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> I know he's watching this thread. Im being civil for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know nothing of Canadian law, I wonder if theft laws are similar? If so, what is the threshold for felony theft. If this guy has taken money without shipping product the only way to stop him is to file charges.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 20, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I know nothing of Canadian law, I wonder if theft laws are similar? If so, what is the threshold for felony theft. If this guy has taken money without shipping product the only way to stop him is to file charges.



Usually theft charges are talked about as either "Theft Under $5000" or "Theft Over $5000". There are likely other charges that would be pursued as "telecommunication fraud" ie. using the internet to commit crime. These events are often being pursued in the same manner as identity theft and hacking. Seem to have a little more punch than simple theft charges.

I would equate it to the US Attorney getting Capone with mail fraud instead of the other things he was guilty of.


----------



## Jameson (Oct 20, 2014)

I am running on two strikes here in NY right now, so I'm not exactly looking to go to different countries and get in more trouble. I'm not going back I'll tell you that much. 

However, I did speak with this guy because I can be pretty convincing over the phone. I think I might have made him realize he wasn't untouchable. 

I mentioned something to the effect of, I have alot of time on my hands, no future, a girlfriend that left me and took my dogs and a penchant for doing stupid things. If my things weren't returned in quick order, there would be some measures exacted.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 20, 2014)

I am really sorry to hear this, but this computer stuff is just too much of a temptation for some slime balls. He is probably doing this on Craig's list..... e-bay and on and on. I hope this all turns out well for you but if he has not sent your money or parts yet he is never going to. He is learning that by saying" I'll send it this week" you just keep waiting and he keeps laughing. I do hope I am wrong but I doubt it. Good luck, Jeff


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 23, 2014)

Anybody get their stuff?


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 24, 2014)

I hope they get some satisfaction this is all too bad, very risky trusting some folks i guess.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 24, 2014)

No money order yet for me...


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 24, 2014)

No money no saw yet for me either


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 24, 2014)

I certainly think this person has had ample opportunity to make things right. Someone in the group that has been taken needs to come forward and collect the information from the others and go to law enforcement.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2014)

Go federal with it. This is interstate and multi-national.


----------



## cutforfun (Oct 24, 2014)

Can the post office track a money order? That is where I would start, get as much info on they guy and bring it to the feds


----------



## Jameson (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you guys calling him and staying on top of this?


----------



## Jameson (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes the post office can see where a mo was cashed and by whom.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 24, 2014)

Contact your local postmasters.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm sending messages to him all the time


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 24, 2014)

He can ignore you because you are hundreds or thousands of miles away and he knows you won't do anything. It will be hard for him to ignore a law enforcement officer with warrant in hand. One of you needs to get pissed enough to make the call.


----------



## fulltrack (Oct 24, 2014)

when things like this happen on some other forums, the community will usually get together and through legal means harass the person into paying. For example, you can make posts like:

First Name last name is a liar and thief, if a bunch of posts are created with that content, google will index it well and that persons name will return those results. This has lasting and meaning implications because employers, banks, people renting housing etc will often google the persons name.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 24, 2014)

fulltrack said:


> when things like this happen on some other forums, the community will usually get together and through legal means harass the person into paying. For example, you can make posts like:
> 
> First Name last name is a liar and thief, if a bunch of posts are created with that content, google will index it well and that persons name will return those results. This has lasting and meaning implications because employers, banks, people renting housing etc will often google the persons name.



The owners of this site don't seem to allow that type of action, worried about their own liabilities if it ever ended up in court for defamation.

Better yet, you are on the Island. How close to this guy are you?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2014)

Hounding him might not even be working especially if he has an iphone, one little click and you can block a number.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 25, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Well this weeks over and no shipping info. Ive been hounding him daily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I doubt there ever will be. Dishonest people rarely change their ways without intervention.


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 25, 2014)

Try calling the RCMP in Victoria and see what they say?


----------



## treesmith (Oct 25, 2014)

Please pm me facebook name


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds like the reference is in hiding too


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 25, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Please pm me facebook name


here too.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 26, 2014)

Anything new?


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 26, 2014)

I really think at some point the rest of us that may do business with others deserve to know who this "reference" was. I understand that mistakes happen but...


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm pretty sure this is a local ad chris posted if you guys wanna bomb his inbox . guys a chump if you ask me. sells everything for high dollar and expects everything for free even though he says he pays top dollar. he's full of it.
> 
> http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/WANTED-Stihl-and-Husqvarna-Chainsaws_22993372


 you can go to this website and give negative feedback on the seller.


----------



## sgrizz (Oct 27, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I certainly think this person has had ample opportunity to make things right. Someone in the group that has been taken needs to come forward and collect the information from the others and go to law enforcement.


I would think the parts or money he promised to send you guys after the phone calls to his family should of arrived by now?


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm hoping to get something 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> No such luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mr.bear said:


> I'm hoping to get something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk



Hoping is not going to resolve this. It is going to take a personal visit, preferably by law enforcement.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 27, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Hoping is not going to resolve this. It is going to take a personal visit, preferably by law enforcement.


If I lived closer I would pay him a visit but I don't







Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson394xp (Oct 27, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Im arranging some associates in that area for a visit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I said many posts ago pull his balls out an


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just sent him a message,, we will see what happens even though I am not really involved with this,,, just trying to help


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 27, 2014)

Has this guy not made anything right yet? I'm ready to send him to lala land.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just checked the mail, and the MO he was supposedly sending out on Oct. 17 still has not arrived.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey... You know the postal cutbacks and all....lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 27, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Did the OP get all these accounts settled. I saw this cats name on another trading post thread
> where he wanted to trade a 372xp for a Stihl 046. Just checking in to see if anyone got him to
> move up and take care of business?
> opcorn:


Link? I will delete it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 27, 2014)

Oct 19th was his last visit.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 27, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Oct 19th was his last visit.



I looked for this info and found that too. Any chance of a different screen name so he could watch what was being said here without us knowing? Hope to have some fresh info on this D-Bag from a local to him source tomorrow.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 27, 2014)

He can view the forum as a guest, without signing in.

I'm ready to forward my info to the authorities. I will give him a call tomorrow and see what he says.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 27, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> I looked for this info and found that too. Any chance of a different screen name so he could watch what was being said here without us knowing? Hope to have some fresh info on this D-Bag from a local to him source tomorrow.


That's his only username here.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 27, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> He can view the forum as a guest, without signing in.
> 
> I'm ready to forward my info to the authorities. I will give him a call tomorrow and see what he says.


He can't if we ban his IP#


----------



## Kfd518 (Oct 28, 2014)

If those were usps money orders you can do a Postal Service Money Order Inquiry on them and get the name of the person that cashed it and possibly put a fraudulent stop pay on it if it hasn't been cashed. Had a national certification association try telling me they hadn't recieved payment one time, told them I had just finished the paperwork on the PSMOI. Needless to say all of a sudden they got it together and got my certification up. 

Just As thought on possibilities.


----------



## heyduke (Oct 28, 2014)

Kfd518 said:


> If those were usps money orders you can do a Postal Service Money Order Inquiry on them and get the name of the person that cashed it and possibly put a fraudulent stop pay on it if it hasn't been cashed. Had a national certification association try telling me they hadn't recieved payment one time, told them I had just finished the paperwork on the PSMOI. Needless to say all of a sudden they got it together and got my certification up.
> 
> Just As thought on possibilities.



also, the postal inspection service has jurisdiction in internet fraud regardless of payment method.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Anybody have a home phone for this guy? I called his cell, but I guess he doesn't answer it. 

Anyways, if you've got his home phone, please send me a PM... Thanks


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 28, 2014)

I hate to say it guys, but I don't think this guy has any intentions of making things right. He has had too many opportunities to do so. Just let me know when you're tired of fooling with him and I will send him away for good. I know you're trying to get your things and money back.


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 30, 2014)

Did Anybody hear anything new


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 30, 2014)

What I am hoping to hear is gurgling sounds as someone has this person by the throat.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 30, 2014)

Seriously guys, its time to call the authorities. It would be good to share contact info amongst each of you that he "got". More so that you can share that info with any investigator. The longer you wait, the less likely the recovery of your items.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow. 

I just sat down and read this whole thread. 

Stuff like this makes it tough to trust anyone. I'd be looking to pool resources and hire someone near him to break his legs. 

Believe me......I'm not joking at all. This guy needs to never forget this.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Wow.
> 
> I just sat down and read this whole thread.
> 
> ...



I don't want to say too much publicly but I talked to a friend in Victoria on Monday. He's quote to me was "I'll take a peek, I love stirring up ****." 

Hoping to hear more soon.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in this saw stuff to make money.......it ain't about how warm and fuzzy the next new model makes me feel. Guys like this scum bucket come along and it makes it tough for folks to be trusting when doing a deal online. I don't wanna see that trust eroded. 

Over the years I've fixed saws that other "builders" mucked up just to help keep our community of saw geeks feeling good about doing business thru this site. I'll do it again I'm sure.....

Let me know if there is anything I can kick in to help someone lay hands on this guy.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 31, 2014)

This guys legs get broke yet?


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 31, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> This guys legs get broke yet?


I wish


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Oct 31, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> This guys legs get broke yet?



Sounds as though he's but a short trip from such....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't believe that folks would let someone rip them off and not go after the guy that did it. 

I must come from a different world than some people.......


----------



## ncpete (Oct 31, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> This guys legs get broke yet?


Having worked in collections for 12 years, I feel like you guys have a hard core skip on your hands. This is just the sort of stuff that used to give me /serious/ buzz. I loved knocking on doors.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah........making collections used to give me a rush too Pete. 

Those days are over for this old man though...........maybe.


----------



## president (Oct 31, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> If he screwed people and they are looking for him and his family gets involved, it is not the victims fault . The only person to blame is Chris Well. He did not think of his family when he was screwing people over, he only thought of himself, so keep probing people.


I think his family knows and by leaning on them a little it may conjure up a little tension in the family 
dynamics and make him spring for compensation .My son purchased an iten and gave cash to the brother
to send to owner .the rcmp said that if the brother took the $ and goods werent delivered the brother 
assumed the responsibility by recieving the $.Naturally the owner was forced to cough up


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I can't believe that folks would let someone rip them off and not go after the guy that did it.
> 
> I must come from a different world than some people.......


I'd be there in a hart beat if it wasn't a day and a half drive away and it would cost me more in fuel then he got me for 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 31, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> I'd be there in a hart beat if it wasn't a day and a half drive away and it would cost me more in fuel then he got me for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk



And that is exactly what he was banking on.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 31, 2014)

Someone just port a drone, run it with 40:1 ultra and drop dead Wild Things on his house...


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 31, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> oh and stihls, if your in north cal you are longer then 15 hours away


nocal line is 8 hrs south of here +1.5 for the boat... you in winter harbor? holberg? thought ya were mid isl... ad is on hold... have a couple huskys & stihls I wanted to sell him...


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 31, 2014)

rocketnorton said:


> nocal line is 8 hrs south of here +1.5 for the boat... you in winter harbor? holberg? thought ya were mid isl... ad is on hold... have a couple huskys & stihls I wanted to sell him...



I'm from Tofino. Heck I seem to remember driving 16 or so hours to get to the begging of North cal and that's 16hrs starting at the border. If it was only 8 I could make it there in one day which I can't unless I go day and night.


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 31, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Phone numbers are not recycled overnight.


theyre not [re] used atleast 2 mo. here...


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 31, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I think its time for a few guys to go up there and give him a blanket party,,,,,,,,, former military guys knows EXACTLY what I am talking about,,,


not just military guys...


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't find the money order receipt. I got it when I was in canada.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 31, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I can't find the money order receipt. I got it when I was in canada.


That blows. Now he definitely needs his legs broken.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 31, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> That blows. Now he definitely needs his legs broken.


Yes it does. I emptied the papers from my bag when I was home last. I'm going to have the wife dig through them tomorrow.


----------



## ncpete (Nov 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah........making collections used to give me a rush too Pete.
> 
> Those days are over for this old man though...........maybe.


I work in IT now, so that work is pretty much behind me now, and I know it makes my wife happier - not that I have told her any stories from work. Just the "I will be home late again tonight, babe."


----------



## fulltrack (Nov 1, 2014)

he's probably seen it already, but delete your threads regarding the paperwork. You don't need to give up any little bit of leverage. BTW, who is the reference?


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 3, 2014)

Any new info?


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 3, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> Any new info?



Hopefully something involving broken legs.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 3, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Hopefully something involving broken legs.


Yeah 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 3, 2014)

I did get a message from my local to him source today. He just hasn't had a chance to get over there yet but will get it done soon.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> I did get a message from my local to him source today. He just hasn't had a chance to get over there yet but will get it done soon.


Better to tell him to hurry if he cares anything about him.i think things might be gettin a little festered.lol


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 3, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Better to tell him to hurry if he cares anything about him.i think things might be gettin a little festered.lol



The only thing he cares about is stirring the **** to try and get this guy to pay up because I asked him too. We have no skin in this game, just trying to do what we can to help these people out.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2014)

And how long has he been saying that?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> And how long has he been saying that?


Since July


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Mr bear posted a beware of kris post on one of the facebook pages. In under 5 minutes we both had messages saying our stuff is going out today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dude is not going to send anything, he is a crook and last time he was here was the 19th. I don't blame you guys though I would bug the hell out of him.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 6, 2014)

How's his double limp going?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 16, 2014)

So did anyone ever get anything from this guy (other than ripped off)?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 16, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing earlier today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 16, 2014)

No


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutforfun (Nov 16, 2014)

Make sure and save your messages from him, the should be as good as a confession when the law tracks him down.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can someone that sent him something please PM me the address they shipped to. Just had a drive by done and there isn't a house number 570 so somewhere along the line our info got crossed.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 17, 2014)

Once again I would really like to know this kids whole story. He claims that Chris Wells isn't his real name and he has a different last name. However a quick Google search finds two different phone numbers for his ship to address both with the last name Wells. One is even listed as being for a basement unit.

I wonder if it isn't time for someone to give "Mom" Deborah a call again...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 17, 2014)

I suspect it is probably a story to confuse people and throw them off track.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 17, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I suspect it is probably a story to confuse people and throw them off track.



No doubt. I had a 6'3" ex Canadian Navy standing outside his house this morning but I had given him a bad address and he was instead looking at the empty lot across the street. Won't be so lucky next time.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I sent stuff to 571... He claims to have received the package. He NEVER sent the money.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 17, 2014)

my army is heading his way to whoop some azz,,,,, they will get it straightened out for you guys


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 17, 2014)

He has had one passing on the right violation in 2008 and some bylaw infraction in 2005, if its the same guy in Victoria, there is a simple search the public can do here.
Hope he gets to see the big guy,,,
BBB


----------



## treesmith (Nov 19, 2014)

He needs a damned good hiding


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel sorry for the ones that got took. 

Its funny tho, everyone beat their chest and said "ill pay him a visit, but in the end everyone crawfished" LMAO 

Talk is cheap fellas.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> I feel sorry for the ones that got took.
> 
> Its funny tho, everyone beat their chest and said "ill pay him a visit, but in the end everyone crawfished" LMAO
> 
> Talk is cheap fellas.



If I wasn't 2,300 miles away I'd be there 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 19, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> If I wasn't 2,300 miles away I'd be there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk



Easy to condemn when you are not involved.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd love to see you guys get some sort of recompense, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 19, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Easy to condemn when you are not involved.


he got me for a 372xp


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll say this much, Canadians have "gone missing" over far less.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 19, 2014)

Not sure i would get involved if i didn't have a dog in the fight. I understand helping other members but is this guy willing to pay the price if he goes over to Chris's house and really f****s him up? is he ready to possibly get arrested for assault or worse and possibly go to prison for something he was never involved in other than trying to help and beating the snot out of someone. Just thinking out loud here

Yes he does deserve his ass kicked but that could come with a big price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

Run an ad on the local sale network asking to hire someone to retrieve stolen items from Chris Wells.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Its in the works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You said that a month ago. You friend chicken out??


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

He could use a good kick to the balls for the aggravation that he's caused.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> You said that a month ago. You friend chicken out??



If you are the tough guy can I hire you to recover a saw I paid for in Dallas?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

Guys i need a vacation here............. I dont care where the plane tickets to.i need some aggression beat out of me.  just give me the intel you have and and don't care where in texas and how big they are.i'm a volunteer.  santa anna's army didn't scare off the last vol did they?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> If you are the tough guy can I hire you to recover a saw I paid for in Dallas?


Nope, i dont hold people's hand. Your a grown man aren't ya? Go handle your business.


----------



## stihl for life (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Nope, i dont hold people's hand. Your a grown man aren't ya? Go handle your business.


Plmcrzy why the rude comments ? . let's not start anything and we are going to to drop it .


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

stihl for life said:


> Plmcrzy why the rude comments ? . let's not start anything and we are going to to drop it .


Because people try to act differently on the Internet. Nobody is gonna cause physical harm or even confront him. 

Sorry that some people got jipped, but come on lets think logical here. Beating his head in is not worth it, altho he deserves it. Jail time and Lawyers are expensive.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Nope, i dont hold people's hand. Your a grown man aren't ya? Go handle your business.



Once you move away from home your view of the world will change.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Once you move away from home your view of the world will change.


Lmao ya....


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Once you move away from home your view of the world will change.



I laughed. 

For real.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Lmao ya....



Maybe you can link us to some of your YouTube videos of your mother.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 19, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow. Turned my back enough for dinner and this Guidos going for "Yo Momma". Didn't see that coming.opcorn:


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Wow. Turned my back enough for dinner and this Guidos going for "Yo Momma". Didn't see that coming.opcorn:


I did.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

Go Gary......Go Gary....Go


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 19, 2014)

did you really just do that Randy? Was there a little dance too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 19, 2014)

Chris Wells mamma is so fat. . .


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 19, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Chris Wells mamma is so fat. . .


She don't got cellulite she got celluheavy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Go Gary......Go Gary....Go





KenJax Tree said:


> did you really just do that Randy? Was there a little dance too?


Just need a few of those dancing bananas from that other forum!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> did you really just do that Randy? Was there a little dance too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Of course I did the dance with it. Who wouldn't?


----------



## redfin (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> You said that a month ago. You friend chicken out??



PLMCRZY my name is John, I have worked with three of the gentleman involved in this situation. Mike, Clint and Philip are some of the many I would like to shake hands with from this board s I take your comments personally.

What (since it seems you have the answer) would you do if you were in one of these fellas shoes?


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 19, 2014)

road trip


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

Plane trips works too if ya got truck trouble.lol


----------



## stihl for life (Nov 19, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Plane trips works too if ya got truck trouble.lol


i would be hopping on a horses back after the truck broke down lol .


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

BTW im terrified of heights but always wonder what it would be like to fly somewhere to get my ass whooped.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

stihl for life said:


> i would be hopping on a horses back after the truck broke down lol .


Horses just about crippled me a few years ago.ain't got any horses in this race just dumb and i keep tellin myself im tough and i cant stand a thief.

Really this is some Bullshizzle.had this trouble since mr.gore invented the internet.uncovered several theives back when i was moderator on a cycle board.just can't stand some lowlife getting into others livelihood.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Maybe you can link us to some of your YouTube videos of your mother.


Hey since your cherry azz needs a hand here in Texas, come on down ill get my mommy to go with you to confront your problems. 

Nice try on the mother thing, what are you 40 something?? No wonder you got took LMAO.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

redfin said:


> PLMCRZY my name is John, I have worked with three of the gentleman involved in this situation. Mike, Clint and Philip are some of the many I would like to shake hands with from this board s I take your comments personally.
> 
> What (since it seems you have the answer) would you do if you were in one of these fellas shoes?


I wouldn't be blabbing on a forum of what I'd do or what id imagined i could do. Its funny, yall are all grown men but you act like a bunch of women. 

Sorry i called everyone out, are yall gonna make threats at me now and say some bs about my other family members???? What a bunch of cherry assed old men.

Yall dont like that someone messed with your lil "click" on here. I mean come on if you browse the threads it's very CLEAR!


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

Better cherry assed than lumber sexual i guess.lol


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> I wouldn't be blabbing on a forum of what I'd do or what id imagined i could do. Its funny, yall are all grown men but you act like a bunch of women.
> 
> Sorry i called everyone out, are yall gonna make threats at me now and say some bs about my other family members???? What a bunch of cherry assed old men.
> 
> Yall dont like that someone messed with your lil "click" on here. I mean come on if you browse the threads it's very CLEAR!



You callin me an old man sonny boy? 

Huh? Are ya? 

Hold up.......I dropped muh teef.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You callin me an old man sonny boy?
> 
> Huh? Are ya?
> 
> Hold up.......I dropped muh teef.


If the shoe fits is all im saying....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 19, 2014)

No "click" for me i fly solo[emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> If the shoe fits is all im saying....



You know the old saying about Texas?

Ain't nothing there but steers and queers. 

Go away son........you bother me.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You know the old saying about Texas?
> 
> Ain't nothing there but steers and queers.
> 
> Go away son........you bother me.


Click that ignore cry baby


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Yall dont like that someone messed with your lil "click" on here. I mean come on if you browse the threads it's very CLEAR!


I believe the word you're looking for is "clique."



At least you used it in the right context...

Just so you know, I'm not an old man, and I never claimed that I would go kick his ass. I kissed my money goodbye months ago, but I will keep this thread alive if it prevents others from getting screwed. 

I stand by my own statement that he deserves to get kicked in the balls...


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I believe the word you're looking for is "clique."
> 
> View attachment 380723
> 
> ...


Hey thanks im just an idiot from Texas. 

I definitely think this thread should stay. Im just calling it like i see it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 19, 2014)

I love arboristsite.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I love arboristsite.


My wife hates it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> My wife hates it.



Put her in the tradin post.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 19, 2014)

Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Put her in the tradin post.


Id trade her for a 2188!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Id trade her for a 2188!



What size bar does she come with ? Any finger ports ?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> What size bar does she come with ? Any finger ports ?


You don't wanna know.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 19, 2014)

Dual port muff mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Click that ignore cry baby



Now you've hurt my feelings. 

Got any naked pictures of your mom?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Now you've hurt my feelings.
> 
> Got any naked pictures of your mom?



I have the pictures of his mom.


----------



## redfin (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> I wouldn't be blabbing on a forum of what I'd do or what id imagined i could do. Its funny, yall are all grown men but you act like a bunch of women.
> 
> Sorry i called everyone out, are yall gonna make threats at me now and say some bs about my other family members???? What a bunch of cherry assed old men.
> 
> Yall dont like that someone messed with your lil "click" on here. I mean come on if you browse the threads it's very CLEAR!


You can do whatever you want. Call anyone "out". Your a big kid right? You didn't answer the question. What would you "do" if you were in this situation?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Now you've hurt my feelings.
> 
> Got any naked pictures of your mom?


your wife don't do it for ya anymore? How sad. 





redfin said:


> You can do whatever you want. Call anyone "out". Your a big kid right? You didn't answer the question. What would you "do" if you were in this situation?


Whats it to you?? First of all i wouldnt send any large amount of money to some chump I've never met. If i needed the saw that bad id look locally or buy new. Also i usually can tell when somethings are to good to be true.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I have them.


I am in no way Going here.I can cause all sorts of hurt Feelings.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> your wife don't do it for ya anymore? How sad.



It's not that at all. She's still looking pretty good. 

I was just gonna sell you some if you want em.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 19, 2014)

I guess PLMCRZY isnt gonna have randy port a saw for him anytime soon


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I guess PLMCRZY isnt gonna have randy port a saw for him anytime soon


Lmao rather give my money to Chris Wells.


----------



## towingace (Nov 19, 2014)

WTF happened to this thread? This Chris Wells ***** is sittin' back laughin' his ass off. Don't let him get to us this way fellas. What really needs to happen here needs not to be discussed on an international forum, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I guess PLMCRZY isnt gonna have randy port a saw for him anytime soon



I don't think the poor bastard owns one.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I don't think the poor bastard owns one.


Nope dont


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 19, 2014)

If you wanna fit in bubbles you gotta get it ported and put a sugihara bar on it , but randy is booked til may.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think the 271-291's are easily ported with a 12ga..


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I don't think the poor bastard owns one.




worth porting.....


----------



## Odog (Nov 19, 2014)

This thread makes me smile!! Oh the dramaopcorn:Hehehe and I love the momma jokes!


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 19, 2014)

Forgive me, I didn't have the patience to read through 21 pages of this, especially after reading the last one, lol.

Was the $1000 transaction through PayPal? If so, it is quite easy to get a refund, especially if "goods and services" is selected at payment.

If you mailed him a check or cash money, well...you might not get the money back but he might get what he deserves in whatever way the "buyer" sees fit.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> worth porting.....


Lmao hahaha now you guys pick on my saw...... I think i may cry. Luckily im not a logger and my cheap pos does the job just fine.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2014)

It's sad really... it's funny..... but it's sad as well. Bickering amongst ourselves. This kinda **** is what made this site toxic for so many members a while ago.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 19, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> It's sad really... it's funny..... but it's sad as well. Bickering amongst ourselves. This kinda **** is what made this site toxic for so many members a while ago.


This site is all about the bickering when someone has a different opinion. Pretty sad these big tough chainsaw running men act like such women.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 19, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## hseII (Nov 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Id trade her for a 2188!



2188 is boot?

Hell, I can't get along with the one I got; I damn sure don't need or want another one.

You can keep your 2188 too...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Nope dont



Told you he didn't have a saw.


----------



## hseII (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> your wife don't do it for ya anymore? How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you are so inclined to be a jackass...

Want to Buy a Vowel?

"O"s are cheep.
1st to should be too.

Texas, hell the only thing good to come out of there is I-20E and Shiner Bock.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Told you he didn't have a saw.




already fixed it for ya.. post #412.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> It's sad really... it's funny..... but it's sad as well. Bickering amongst ourselves. This kinda **** is what made this site toxic for so many members a while ago.


The sad part is that all it takes is one "Brush Ape" type to wreak havoc on the entire forum.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 19, 2014)

This thread proves beyond any reasonable doubt that there is no shortage of assholes.


----------



## hseII (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Hey thanks im just an idiot from Texas.
> 
> I definitely think this thread should stay. Im just calling it like i see it.





PLMCRZY said:


> your wife don't do it for ya anymore? How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PLMCRZY said:


> Lmao rather give my money to Chris Wells.



From the Holder to the shoulder, right?
Hey guys, we got us a genuwine Welda, a golden arm.

I bet you sleep with your hood too, don't you?

It's ok, ever seen a cat that looks at a bright light too long? Same thing. 

There is more to life than stirring ****.

There are Welders on here that you couldn't tote their rod bucket: if you don't like what's being said, hit the back button.

An "I have a potty mouth" in the mean time.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> The sad part is that all it takes is one "Brush Ape" type to wreak havoc on the entire forum.



No Clint......he ain't Brush Ape. Brush Ape was much smarter.


----------



## Odog (Nov 19, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> This site is all about the bickering when someone has a different opinion. Pretty sad these big tough chainsaw running men act like such women.



I've had a different experience on this site I guess. I've asked questions, got answers that were helpful, and if it was a dumb question, gotten a dumb answer. Yes I've seen guys get flamed over differing opinions, but we are all guys, it's what we do, it's how we act. It's mostly in fun, until someone comes along and stirs the sh**, then it turns to bickering. It's comical to watch at times, others it's annoying. That's the cool thing about this, if you don't like it and you're annoyed, quit looking and responding to the thread.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 19, 2014)

My story for those who didn't read the whole thread...

Kris Newman, AKA Chris Wells, posted a wanted ad for parts in the Tradin Post. I offered to sell him some parts, but he was laid up and needed them ASAP so he could sell some saws. He did not have a PayPal account, so I agreed to accept a money order. I figured it was okay, since I've accepted money orders and even personal checks from other members without incident. I went ahead and sent the package, and he pestered me daily about why it wasn't there yet, and how he decided he wouldn't send the money until it arrived. Being the nice guy I am, I said whatever and at that point I figured I was screwed... Then this thread started, and I got a PM saying he got the parts and would send me a money order the next day. That was several weeks ago. And that was the last I heard from Chris Wells.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2014)

His post indicate he has "youth" fighting against his discretion and judgement. His profile page confirms.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ya know if someone is foolish enough to burn their bridges with one of the most approachable builders, and arguably one of our top saw builders, bc of their hot-headedness and ego.... more power to them. Means I dont have to deal with him taking up slots on Randy's waiting list.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2014)

stihls066 said:


> Lol I'm only 25 but id certainly hope i do not come off that way.



I figured you were older....


----------



## hseII (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I figured you were older....


Same here.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> My story for those who didn't read the whole thread...
> 
> Kris Newman, AKA Chris Wells, posted a wanted ad for parts in the Tradin Post. I offered to sell him some parts, but he was laid up and needed them ASAP so he could sell some saws. He did not have a PayPal account, so I agreed to accept a money order. I figured it was okay, since I've accepted money orders and even personal checks from other members without incident. I went ahead and sent the package, and he pestered me daily about why it wasn't there yet, and how he decided he wouldn't send the money until it arrived. Being the nice guy I am, I said whatever and at that point I figured I was screwed... Then this thread started, and I got a PM saying he got the parts and would send me a money order the next day. That was several weeks ago. And that was the last I heard from Chris Wells.



As your friend Clint, and you know you are a dear friend to me... you need to use more caution and discretion going forward especially if you are dealing with someone who is new, doesnt have the post, doesnt have a solid reputation, and a prominant member backing him. And it's not just you, we all need to take caution. I absolutely will not sell or buy from someone that is new, or that I cant verify with my source that they are ok to deal with. I dont care how good a deal it is. Your too damn nice bro, remember back when I messaged you on your mint 262xp, *you offered to send that saw to me to inspect it* (knowing Im a conditionalist) before I had to pay. The fact that you were willing to do that was good enough for me to buy with confidence from you. I appreciated your consideration, but I would never have taken you up on that offer. I try to run in a circle of good, reputable guys here on AS. And when possible, I do repeat business- selling and buying with the same guys. That way we know there is mutual respect, and realize that more is at stake than just the item.... our very friendship is on the line. Something I learned early on from my Papaw, that I try to emulate in everyday life, is that "it takes a lifetime to build a good name, and a second to destroy it." Those are words to live by. I think about it every day.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 19, 2014)

opcorn:opcorn: Have to have 2 bags after reading through 22 pages


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

I also have never been burned on a deal here......and I've done a bunch of em.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I should've been more careful... In the future I will be. It did kind of turn me off to posting in the Tradin' Post... My selling has slowed considerably since this happened.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 20, 2014)

hay cgrahm1 that 036 low end worked out great .....thanks again


----------



## towingace (Nov 20, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> opcorn:opcorn: Have to have 2 bags after reading through 22 pages


And a pretty good dent in a 6-pack.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 20, 2014)

This is a good read.... give's you a pretty good idea where certain member's "moral compass'' points to.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 20, 2014)

rich450es said:


> hay cgrahm1 that 036 low end worked out great .....thanks again


Good. I'm glad it worked cuz I didn't wanna have to buy it back!


----------



## rich450es (Nov 20, 2014)

lol .... i did have to put new crank seals in it but the coil , and flywheel were in better shape then mine so i used them .....that thing was dirty !!!! could have saved a few bucks on shipping if you scrubbed all the crud off of it .....lol


----------



## hseII (Nov 20, 2014)

towingace said:


> And a pretty good dent in a 6-pack.


Yeah, 
The Turk is done, and I'm out myself...


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I should've been more careful... In the future I will be. It did kind of turn me off to posting in the Tradin' Post... My selling has slowed considerably since this happened.


It has made me a lot more cautious about selling also. Almost bad enough to use ebay again.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> From the Holder to the shoulder, right?
> Hey guys, we got us a genuwine Welda, a golden arm.
> 
> I bet you sleep with your hood too, don't you?
> ...


I'm sure there might be a few welders on here that might happen to be decent.[emoji41]


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't read the whole thread but I feel bad for the ppl who got ripped ... only been a member for few months and bought a few things including a chainsaw ... can't say I'm yet to have a bad experience yet ... my two cents


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

towingace said:


> WTF happened to this thread? This Chris Wells ***** is sittin' back laughin' his ass off. Don't let him get to us this way fellas. What really needs to happen here needs not to be discussed on an international forum, if you know what I mean.



Guys would this have been avoidable if PayPal was used ? No offense to our northern neighbors but I get nervous when the terms international and business are used in the same sentence as ...my banking information. A few years ago I was working on a deal with a guy in BC and his story was he did't have a PP account...blah blah too busy working, lives with sister, blah blah. I said no PP no transaction. I thought it was foolish on my part to have no recourse. At least w PP you have "a chance" at getting your money back from some chump in BC .
Hope this works out for y'all but don't seem like it will. Now that we are fighting amongst our selves it's time to rethink the main points....how do we avoid this going forward ?


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 20, 2014)

I wouldn't do any transaction online without PayPal involved. I've been in the ebay/facebook trading/selling game for a long time and it's the only way to go. Don't underestimate the power of your gut feeling, either. If something doesn't seem kosher, it's probably best to walk away.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, very good point. It's got to be worth the 3% extra for "goods and services" on paypal if the person your dealing with is an unknown. I've only ever sent as gift so far though. 
I have stalked a couple of members just to check how they interact with others before buying, so far so good but I'm not a big trader anyway

Call me old fasioned but I want to trust people

also think theives should be hung by the nether-regions in public so we can hit them with sticks


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> I feel sorry for the ones that got took.
> 
> Its funny tho, everyone beat their chest and said "ill pay him a visit, but in the end everyone crawfished" LMAO
> 
> Talk is cheap fellas.



talk is cheap and you be talk'n behind the screen you little ***** ass *****. now i'm talk'n but you be a fat ass truck driver so i ain't even worried in the least. a person screws someone i don't know and i'll wait to see if they handle it, somebody screws me and they be disabled ASAP, someone screws some people i love and they be dead. it's funny how talk is cheap but you be doing most of the talk'n. yer the typical mid 20's ****'n idiot. most of my friends are 30+ because i can't stand people like you. it usually takes a good **** kick'n to straighten a guy like you out. i've got a few friends in there 20's and i met almost all of them by beating them to within an inch of their life because of the same BS you pull. i'm only 24 and i'm gonna tell you right now, you got alot to learn there ****o. i did not threaten you at all, am done with parole, and do not intend to get in trouble with the law again. i am quite happy with the life i have.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 20, 2014)

my bad, i see you guys dealt with him LOL


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 20, 2014)

When sh!t like this starts , i just call my grandma aka grambo and let her handle it.


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 20, 2014)

No need to leave the house if your using PayPal and their buyer protection ... If you don't have PayPal I suggest you get it


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 20, 2014)

IN before the lock
my second bag 
opcorn:


----------



## drf255 (Nov 20, 2014)

I personally feel bad for those taken here.

I've been on the Weldingweb for years, never the giver or recipient of a bad deal.

Gained my reputation slowly through starting out small and dealing with the moderators. Have done numerous deals over $1K without a hitch.

Anyone worrying here can check me out there under the same user name. 

I'm new here and would hate to not be able to use the buy and sell section.

This guy needs to get his. A personal visit from anyone will likely result in some retribution. People of his caliber generally are pussies and will be frightened into payback with very little action.

Needs to "live by the sword and die by it". A threat with a running chainsaw will likely work well.


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

drf255 said:


> Anyone worrying here can check me out there under the same user name.
> 
> I'm new here and would hate to not be able to use the buy and sell section.
> .



I'm sorry Dtr469...I can't look you up because of that darn avatar...my eyes can't focus long enough to spell.

What were we talking about again ??? ohhhhh yeeaaaa that avatar....me liiiiiikes...yes and John Deere tractors rule too


----------



## nmurph (Nov 20, 2014)

angelo c said:


> I'm sorry Dtr469...I can't look you up because of that darn avatar...my eyes can't focus long enough to spell.
> 
> What were we talking about again ??? ohhhhh yeeaaaa that avatar....me liiiiiikes...yes and John Deere tractors rule too


I think that was someone else's avatar?


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 20, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I'm sure there might be a few welders on here that might happen to be decent.[emoji41]


Hey - I am a NYC DOB licensed welder, I aint too sure about how decent i am, but i do know that being a welder, i dont have time for the stupid. You cant teach someone to be stupid, its just natural.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 20, 2014)

nmurph said:


> I think that was someone else's avatar?


He just cant focus on the screenname............ Neithor can I


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

nmurph said:


> I think that was someone else's avatar?



indiansprings maybe ?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 20, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Hey - I am a NYC DOB licensed welder, I aint too sure about how decent i am, but i do know that being a welder, i dont have time for the stupid. You cant teach someone to be stupid, its just natural.


I do it occasionally. I did stay at a holiday Inn express last night


----------



## Odog (Nov 20, 2014)

drf255 said:


> I personally feel bad for those taken here.
> 
> I've been on the Weldingweb for years, never the giver or recipient of a bad deal.
> 
> ...


Dem fender flares on that john Deere tractor sure are nice!


----------



## fulltrack (Nov 20, 2014)

Real grown men handle their real business. Going to work, providing for their families etc, not talking **** on the internet. I'm local to this fool and I've tried to track him down. Unfortunately, he's not a real man he's hiding you know and saying **** on the internet he doesn't make good on. Sound familiar???



PLMCRZY said:


> I wouldn't be blabbing on a forum of what I'd do or what id imagined i could do. Its funny, yall are all grown men but you act like a bunch of women.
> 
> Sorry i called everyone out, are yall gonna make threats at me now and say some bs about my other family members???? What a bunch of cherry assed old men.
> 
> Yall dont like that someone messed with your lil "click" on here. I mean come on if you browse the threads it's very CLEAR!


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 20, 2014)

Chest thumpin' on the internet has never impressed me...letting off some steam and testosterone by typing furiously in front of a screen just doesn't do a damn thing except make you look pathetic.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> From the Holder to the shoulder, right?
> Hey guys, we got us a genuwine Welda, a golden arm.
> 
> I bet you sleep with your hood too, don't you?
> ...


Nope, sure dont i do have all my certs tho. I actually hate welding but im decent at it. 


bryanr2 said:


> Ya know if someone is foolish enough to burn their bridges with one of the most approachable builders, and arguably one of our top saw builders, bc of their hot-headedness and ego.... more power to them. Means I dont have to deal with him taking up slots on Randy's waiting list.


Yes im so worried about burning my bridge.... With someone i never gave a **** about in the first place. 


westcoaster90 said:


> talk is cheap and you be talk'n behind the screen you little ***** ass *****. now i'm talk'n but you be a fat ass truck driver so i ain't even worried in the least. a person screws someone i don't know and i'll wait to see if they handle it, somebody screws me and they be disabled ASAP, someone screws some people i love and they be dead. it's funny how talk is cheap but you be doing most of the talk'n. yer the typical mid 20's ****'n idiot. most of my friends are 30+ because i can't stand people like you. it usually takes a good **** kick'n to straighten a guy like you out. i've got a few friends in there 20's and i met almost all of them by beating them to within an inch of their life because of the same BS you pull. i'm only 24 and i'm gonna tell you right now, you got alot to learn there ****o. i did not threaten you at all, am done with parole, and do not intend to get in trouble with the law again. i am quite happy with the life i have.


Your still mad about not being able to shift gears big dog. Everyone is talking behind the screen idiot, so your comment goes for all. Your not worried because im 1200 miles away on a computer. Good for you, Btw kitty im a truck driver and welder. The only thing fat on me is my cock. 

You sure do talk big, i bet your as tough as they come on the Internet huh. Lmao done with parole, only idiots brag or mention that on the Internet. I bet you were a ****in snow bunny anyways. 

Lmao i struck the lil "clique" (spelled it right) and everyone is crying now. Lmao karma bit yall in the ass already, by getting took. Maybe im not sorry.... 0.o


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

fulltrack said:


> Real grown men handle their real business. Going to work, providing for their families etc, not talking **** on the internet. I'm local to this fool and I've tried to track him down. Unfortunately, he's not a real man he's hiding you know and saying **** on the internet he doesn't make good on. Sound familiar???


No it doesn't, im not on here all day. I have a job, house, 2 vehicles, and some other bs i take care of. But yes i noticed from previous posts maybe a few of you dont have jobs.... Maybe yall are all retired, that explains the woman like behavior.


Seriously though do you honestly think i give a rats ass on what a few whiny men think of me?? Obviously not because im still talking crap. Life goes on, and nobody on here i give a **** about. Thanks for the entertainment tho.

Yall got so worked up your forgot about the guy that took your money!!!!! Yall are now all upset with some youngin talking ****, so upset your getting personal. Now that is sad and funny!


----------



## Gologit (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> ...im still talking crap.



That's all you've ever done. You've never, even once, added anything of value to this forum. You're a cull.
Another add to my IGNORE list.


----------



## redfin (Nov 20, 2014)

plmcrzy you came storming in here with your opinions flying I thought you might have a solution. Meh, I can live with being wrong.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Seriously though do you honestly think I give a rats ass on what a few whiny men think of me?? Obviously not because im still talking crap.


Wow. This thread has turned completely retarded.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, boy. Now we got a guy talking up his **** on a chainsaw forum. Taking it to a new level.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 20, 2014)

Now you are insulting retired people. A lot of those retired people put their lives on the line and fought for your freedom,sonny. If it wasn't for them you wouldn't even be able to be on here, exercising your right to freedom of speech. Sadly you have chosen to waste that right.


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 20, 2014)

Probably Mr Wells under an alias


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 20, 2014)

snoozeys said:


> Probably Mr Wells under an alias


It is everyone who got took knows his real name though 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> No it doesn't, im not on here all day. I have a job, house, 2 vehicles, and some other bs i take care of. But yes i noticed from previous posts maybe a few of you dont have jobs.... Maybe yall are all retired, that explains the woman like behavior.
> 
> 
> Seriously though do you honestly think i give a rats ass on what a few whiny men think of me?? Obviously not because im still talking crap. Life goes on, and *nobody on here i give a **** about*. Thanks for the entertainment tho.
> ...



Then GTFO out you little punk.

There are people here that I care about.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Then GTFO out you little punk.
> 
> There are people here that I care about.


Well said, Randy!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 20, 2014)

snoozeys said:


> Probably Mr Wells under an alias


Not him. I have seen this one on another forum.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Then GTFO out you little punk.
> 
> There are people here that I care about.


love you to randy


----------



## Gologit (Nov 20, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> Now you are insulting retired people. A lot of those retired people put their lives on the line and fought for your freedom,sonny. If it wasn't for them you wouldn't even be able to be on here, exercising your right to freedom of speech. Sadly you have chosen to waste that right.



Well said. If everybody added him to their IGNORE list we wouldn't have to listen to his childish crap.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone remember Chris Wells???


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

I miss the days of red rep.


----------



## fulltrack (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay, starting narrow down on this douche. He's on the local 4x4 message board.

http://monkeycage.island4x4.com/member.php/8188-2six

[email protected]


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Does anyone remember Chris Wells???


I'm pretty sure I remember him. And so does stihls066, mdavlee, and Mr. Bear. And who knows how many others he has screwed out of their hard earned money... 

I glad that you find that amusing. I sure don't.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 20, 2014)

Someone told me to come look at this thread.

I feel I have done so only by just viewing this very last page.

In said case I see nothing going on here.

Yer all phukt.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 20, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yer all phukt.


Thanks for kind words. Now I feel better!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Someone told me to come look at this thread.
> 
> I feel I have done so only by just viewing this very last page.
> 
> ...



Turn down fer whut?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 20, 2014)

opcorn:
Bag 3, surprised its still going. Somebody must have hid the "lock" (like some of us kids used to hide the belt)
Don't ask me how I know


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Nope, sure dont i do have all my certs tho. I actually hate welding but im decent at it.
> 
> Yes im so worried about burning my bridge.... With someone i never gave a **** about in the first place.
> 
> ...




All I mean is I'm not going to get myself into **** because of someone else's problems but of course you'll turn it into a bragging game. I'm the one who will sit here and call myself a ****'n idiot because of how I was. You are still an idiot and there's no reason for you to be this way. Luckily I figured it out young. You came in here tough as can be. We are normally civil and can agree to disagree without stirring up ****. You are an absolute complete ****'n retard. I'm sure if I met you it would be a different story. If you didn't notice I said that I was talking behind the screen as well which I normally don't at any forum. History shows that the ones talk'n lots of **** behind the screen are the ones that had a rough life. Beatings and toilet dips is probably all you saw in high school so now your coming back being a prick to people you don't even know. I have thick skin and it don't matter what you or anyone else says because life's to short for this BS. Done with you now. Ignore list you go.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> All I mean is I'm not going to get myself into **** because of someone else's problems but of course you'll turn it into a bragging game. I'm the one who will sit here and call myself a ****'n idiot because of how I was. You are still an idiot and there's no reason for you to be this way. Luckily I figured it out young. You came in here tough as can be. We are normally civil and can agree to disagree without stirring up ****. You are an absolute complete ****'n retard. I'm sure if I met you it would be a different story. If you didn't notice I said that I was talking behind the screen as well which I normally don't at any forum. History shows that the ones talk'n lots of **** behind the screen are the ones that had a rough life. Beatings and toilet dips is probably all you saw in high school so now your coming back being a prick to people you don't even know. I have thick skin and it don't matter what you or anyone else says because life's to short for this BS. Done with you now. Ignore list you go.


Lmao you got me, you feel better now??


----------



## DSS (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Lmao you got me, you feel better now??




Im sure he feels fine. Not as good as if he slammed a door on your empty ****ing head, but fine none the less.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

DSS said:


> Im sure he feels fine. Not as good as if he slammed a door on your empty ****ing head, but fine non the less.



Repped.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 20, 2014)

I wonder if "PLMCRZY" is really "Son of Dano"? Typical young internet poser, no life experience to share so assumes the tough guy persona to try to be equal with those with a real resume. Another idiot added to the ignore list.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

For being ignored i sure get talked about alot!!!


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I wonder if "PLMCRZY" is really "Son of Dano"? Typical young internet poser, no life experience to share so assumes the tough guy persona to try to be equal with those with a real resume. Another idiot added to the ignore list.



wasn't Dano playing the X-CIA operative undercover Seal Team 6 trainer or some other Federales kinda douche...who kept "fencing" stolen property ?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> For being ignored i sure get talked about alot!!!



I'm pretty sure you've burned all your bridges here young man. Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm pretty sure you've burned all your bridges here young man. Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


Bahahaha damn my life never goes on now!! How could i possibly live!!

Burned bridges or not yall are some cherry azzed men.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 20, 2014)

I like bacon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm pretty sure you've burned all your bridges here young man. Don't let the door hit you in the ass.



when did Texas become part of Canada ? specifically BC ?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

Chris Wells is laughing at you idiots now. He got your money and i got your feelings LMAO HAHAHA


----------



## sunfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Young and dumb can be dealt with , but ya can't fix stupid...


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

Im not the one that got took......


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Bahahaha damn my life never goes on now!! How could i possibly live!!
> 
> Burned bridges or not yall are some cherry azzed men.



Go away puss.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Go away puss.


I thought you ignored me??


----------



## sunfish (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> I thought you ignored me??


I thought you had a job & weren't on here all day?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> I thought you ignored me??



Hell......you're too damn stupid to ignore.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

Besides, watching this abortion is entertaining.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

sunfish said:


> I thought you had a job & weren't on here all day?


Not today, I'm riding on yalls taxes.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 20, 2014)

Must have took a sick day.you know vaginal problems and just wanted to vent his irritation with everybody.lol


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

sunfish said:


> I thought you had a job & weren't on here all day?



He's at a Flying J blowing real truck drivers.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Must have took a sick day.you know vaginal problems and just wanted to vent his irritation with everybody.lol


Yes since i was the one crying.....


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> He's at a Flying J blowing real truck drivers.


Be a real ***** if i won that saw thats getting raffled wouldn't it?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Be a real ***** if i won that saw thats getting raffled wouldn't it?



At five bucks a blow, you'll prolly have enough cash money to buy all of the tickets.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Be a real ***** if i won that saw thats getting raffled wouldn't it?



I'm pretty sure you would never know if you did.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

nmurph said:


> I'm pretty sure you would never know if you did.


Yep, what a bunch of worms


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

I have nothing to do with the raffle. 

So.....yeah, even a slimeball like you could win.


----------



## AOrtlieb (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> For being ignored i sure get talked about alot!!!



And this is why he does it. 

This is probably the best day he's had in quite awhile: someone is paying attention to him.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 20, 2014)

Is the ban camp bus all gassed up?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow , from theft by deception , to internet gangsters , blowin people at truck stops..this is awesome  opcorn:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

Honestly, the part about internet gangsters blowin people at truck stops caught me off guard. 

Didn't see that one coming!!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

Best thread on AS in awhile.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

Never be mean to the lot lizards. 

Someone has to get that load off.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm pretty sure you've burned all your bridges here young man. Don't let the door hit you in the ass.



sure livin up to his user name.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Never be mean to the lot lizards.
> 
> Someone has to get that load off.



I thought for sure this sort of talk would have brought in the Wendell...


----------



## Weesa20 (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Im not the one that got took......



Or got attention from your mommy and daddy...what, daddy was in prison picking up the soap for his block mates and mommy turned tricks with you in the other room? So you come here to get some attention, because even negative attention is still attention. Need to get back on your meds, boy.

He's a d-bag like Chris's Wells, maybe an internet butt buddy.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 20, 2014)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Didn't see that one coming!!


Thats what plmcrzy tells all the truckers. Lol


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 20, 2014)

if we're gonna derail... here's my contribution.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 20, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Wow , from theft by deception , to internet gangsters , blowin people at truck stops..this is awesome  opcorn:


"As the world turns these are the days of plmcrzy."


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

Man this is so much better then sitting in the cold garage putting together a saw!opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a heated shop.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 20, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> Man this is so much better then sitting in the cold garage putting together a saw!opcorn:


 Sounds like you need to put in a fireplace


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in the process of still moving in and getting things situated. I'm putting a wood stove in the non insulated garage and have a trailer house furnace to put in the insulated one. We had to put my mom into a home so I also have alot of her stuff in there. It is coming around though. It is supposed to get down to -2 tonight.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm also waiting on parts for two saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

Man.......I'm sorry to hear that about your mom.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Man.......I'm sorry to hear that about your mom.



Thank you! It was/is hard but it's for her best.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

My mom is 85........I think about her getting older.......


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My mom is 85........I think about her getting older.......



My mother is 85 also, we just moved her into an apartment this summer. She was living in a 3200 square-foot house and still heating with wood. We put the house on the market today, hopefully it will sell sometime in the near future.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

One of my older brothers lives about 5 minutes away from mom......so he's handy if she needs anything. 

We all know that sooner or later she ain't gonna be able to live alone though. He just bought a bigger house to be prepared.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

It isn't easy. My mom just turned 69 in aug, but she got diagnosed with dementia when she was 58. She lived in the country with neighbors with in 3 miles and she started to wander and get in fights with her care giver( her sister). I couldnt be there 24 hours a day to watch over her. I never wanted to receive the phone call one day saying they can't find her and don't know which way she headed.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

So anyways where is that dumb*** so I can laugh at his stupidity.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

He's backed up at the Flying J.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

Heard he doesn't get backed up because he swallows like a champ and he craps out pancakes! But that is just hear say!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 20, 2014)

Has no body got their money or saw before I ban this creeps IP?


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Has no body got their money or saw before I ban this creeps IP?



Which creep SS...we're adding up the "employment roster" at the truck stop now trying to find the last few creeps ???


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 20, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Has no body got their money or saw before I ban this creeps IP?


Chris Wells or PLMCRZY ???


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Chris Wells or PLMCRZY ???


I've been busy for a while... Where is PLM STUPID anyways?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 20, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Which creep SS...we're adding up the "employment roster" at the truck stop now trying to find the last few creeps ???





Moparmyway said:


> Chris Wells or PLMCRZY ???


maybe both.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 20, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> ...We had to put my mom into a home so I also have alot of her stuff in there. It is coming around though. It is supposed to get down to -2 tonight.



Been there, done that...not fun. Prayers going out to for all of you.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 20, 2014)

Definitely both!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm never in favor of banning anyone. 

I say let PLMCRZY stay. Every village needs an idiot.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I've been busy for a while... Where is PLM STUPID anyways?



Rumor on the street is he's down at the flying j earning some money!



nmurph said:


> Been there, done that...not fun. Prayers going out to for all of you.


Thank you! Much appreciated murph.


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Hey thanks *im just an idiot from Texas*.
> 
> I definitely think this thread should stay. Im just calling it like i see it.



Out of all your post's I found something I agree with.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

Plumbob should stay... This was entertaining...

That's my vote...


Carry on...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm never in favor of banning anyone.
> 
> I say let PLMCRZY stay. Every village needs an idiot.



Okay, how 'bout you give him an invitation to join the "other" site? We wouldn't mind, really we wouldn't. He'd probably get a real warm reception over there. Thomas would really enjoy him, I think.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

He's not man enough. It'd never work out.


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Okay, how 'bout you give him an invitation to join the "other" site? We wouldn't mind, really we wouldn't. He'd probably get a real warm reception over there. Thomas would really enjoy him, I think.



He'd be in Plumheaven there !!!
oh and BTW Bob........................ "I have a potty mouth" !!!!!


----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> He's not man enough. It'd never work out.



C'mon Randy....he's just enough MAN !!!

think of all the Sows that need a "man".....


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## angelo c (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>




BINGO !!!!


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 20, 2014)

Very gracious of you Randy. One of the many reasons why you have earned peoples respect and gratitude.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 20, 2014)

5 pages of just me. You girls are still rubbing your muffs..... That's funny


----------



## hseII (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I have a heated shop.


Same Here


----------



## nmurph (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>




Great movie, great river to run.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> 5 pages of just me. You girls are still rubbing your muffs..... That's funny



Oh "I have a potty mouth".......


----------



## hseII (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm never in favor of banning anyone.
> 
> I say let PLMCRZY stay. Every village needs an idiot.


I thought that position was already taken?....


----------



## hseII (Nov 20, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Okay, how 'bout you give him an invitation to join the "other" site? We wouldn't mind, really we wouldn't. He'd probably get a real warm reception over there. Thomas would really enjoy him, I think.


"I have a potty mouth" with a Peterbuilt 379..... Stacks first


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> 5 pages of just me. You girls are still rubbing your muffs..... That's funny


Paincow???

Is that you???

Where the hell you been?

James misses you over at the spit roast..


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 20, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Okay, how 'bout you give him an invitation to join the "other" site? We wouldn't mind, really we wouldn't. He'd probably get a real warm reception over there. Thomas would really enjoy him, I think.


Just quoting so I can like it again. I sooo hope he takes up the offer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

Saw Dr. said:


> Just quoting so I can like it again. I sooo hope he takes up the offer.


Pfffttt....
We ran paincow off months ago...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>




My ass puckers everytime i watch that movie ...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> "I have a potty mouth" with a Peterbuilt 379..... Stacks first


 Ah c,mon...you guys need your very own village idiot.. You can't expect Genius to carry the whole load all by himself.

And "I have a potty mouth" with a tuna seiner...pointy end first of course.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2014)

We can't keep an idiot over there. Seems that they are all just too thin skinned.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We can't keep an idiot over there. Seems that they are all just too thin skinned.


LOL


----------



## greendohn (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We can't keep an idiot over there. Seems that they are all just too thin skinned.


,,,whaterya' kiddin',,I check in every day and keep coming back,,the oil threads over there are the best!!


----------



## super3 (Nov 20, 2014)

This is all most like the old days!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 20, 2014)

super3 said:


> This is all most like the old days!



Except nobody has multiple ID's and are arguing with themselves.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 20, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Except nobody has multiple ID's and are arguing with themselves.



Not yet. Wait.


----------



## towingace (Nov 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> "I have a potty mouth" with a Peterbuilt 379..... Stacks first


You mean those big ol' 8" ones?


----------



## watsonr (Nov 20, 2014)

This thing is like a train wreck coming down the tracks, you just can't look away!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned!!


----------



## Odog (Nov 20, 2014)

You can run you can hide
Just like Bonny and Clyde


----------



## DSS (Nov 21, 2014)

So hawt right now


----------



## olyman (Nov 21, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Hey since your cherry azz needs a hand here in Texas, come on down ill get my mommy to go with you to confront your problems.
> 
> Nice try on the mother thing, what are you 40 something?? No wonder you got took LMAO.


----------



## olyman (Nov 21, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> The sad part is that all it takes is one "Brush Ape" type to wreak havoc on the entire forum.


----------



## olyman (Nov 21, 2014)

hseII said:


> From the Holder to the shoulder, right?
> Hey guys, we got us a genuwine Welda, a golden arm.
> 
> I bet you sleep with your hood too, don't you?
> ...


----------



## treesmith (Nov 21, 2014)

Being a ****wit is easy, congratulations, you're a ****wit


----------



## olyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Hey - I am a NYC DOB licensed welder, I aint too sure about how decent i am, but i do know that being a welder, i dont have time for the stupid. You cant teach someone to be stupid, its just natural.


  yup!! just like ron white said...


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning, still here fellas. Looks like im still on your minds. Im flattered.


----------



## olyman (Nov 21, 2014)

angelo c said:


> He'd be in Plumheaven there !!!
> oh and BTW Bob........................ "I have a potty mouth" !!!!!


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Good morning, still here fellas. Looks like im still on your minds. Im flattered.


Yeap we were just wondering if you had seen any interesting belt buckles lately.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 21, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Good morning, still here fellas. Looks like im still on your minds. Im flattered.



Go **** yourself 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 21, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Good morning, still here fellas. Looks like im still on your minds. Im flattered.



You might as well just find a new place to hang out. On this forum, you'll always be known as that nasty ***** that sucks off truckers at the Flying J. Of course......you might like that.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You might as well just find a new place to hang out. On this forum, you'll always be known as that nasty ***** that sucks off truckers at the Flying J. Of course......you might like that.


ouch


----------



## scallywag (Nov 21, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Good morning, still here fellas. Looks like im still on your minds. Im flattered.


 

I just don't get why your doing this to yourself!........I take it your saws are all up and running nicely?


----------



## Odog (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey plmcrzy you said you work all day, so I'm just curious. What exactly do you do?


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 21, 2014)

Odog said:


> Hey plmcrzy you said you work all day, so I'm just curious. What exactly do you do?


This is what he does 



Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odog (Nov 21, 2014)

Hahaha^^^ I think I just threw up a little!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 21, 2014)

Odog said:


> Hey plmcrzy you said you work all day, so I'm just curious. What exactly do you do?


Right now im getting some new bearing seals for a skytrak. Short day today, weather is bad. Tmrw im headed to the airport to get a boomlift and a few welders. Any other questions???


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 21, 2014)

..i cant believe this is still rollin.


----------



## scallywag (Nov 21, 2014)

Make that both feet!


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

Whats the boom lift for? To lift your fat ass from home to the truck stop.damn you must be getting all kinds of protein injections.lol


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Yeap we were just wondering if you had seen any interesting belt buckles lately.



He polishes 'em wif his forehead, no extra charge.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 21, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Right now im getting some new bearing seals for a skytrak. Short day today, weather is bad. Tmrw im headed to the airport to get a boomlift and a few welders. Any other questions???


Dude.. One more comment like that I had to delete and you will be history for a while. Watch the language.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Dude.. One more comment like that I had to delete and you will be history for a while. Watch the language.


Seriously......you and your little boofu friends are worse then me. But I forgot im not part of your little circle jerk.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 21, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Seriously......you and your little boofu friends are worse then me. But I forgot im not part of your little circle jerk.


well.. happy holidays.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 21, 2014)

Any minute n


PLMCRZY said:


> Seriously......you and your little boofu friends are worse then me. But I forgot im not part of your little circle jerk.


 

Cant exactly say you didnt see this coming. I mean, with your friendly attitude and everything.


----------



## scallywag (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I miss him already.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 21, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Any minute n
> 
> 
> 
> Cant exactly say you didnt see this coming. I mean, with your friendly attitude and everything.


He can't see your post now, he's on vacation.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 21, 2014)

Well.......that was fun. 

What's next?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> He can't see your post now, he's on vacation.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> He can't see your post now, he's on vacation.


He be workin' overtime at Flying J now, offering an, uh, "package deal".


----------



## Marshy (Nov 21, 2014)

scallywag said:


> View attachment 381033


 
That guy gives ZZ Top a bad name.

Have a good morning all. This will make it better.


----------



## DSS (Nov 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well.......that was fun.
> 
> What's next?


Hows about me and you stir up some chit.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

Knock knock


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 21, 2014)

So what's the best kind of oil to use?


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 21, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> So what's the best kind of oil to use?


No ...................... you didn't !!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> So what's the best kind of oil to use?


pends on what she looks like


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 21, 2014)

Did I miss anything???


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Did I miss anything???


go back to sleep


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 21, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> pends on what she looks like


Well.. we all know what she's gonna look like if you think she's fine.


----------



## hseII (Nov 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well.......that was fun.
> 
> What's next?



1) Shipping
2) Porting

Hey, do you think that secretary you've been threatening to hire could run the forum work for you?... 

You know, so you'd have more, eh, time 

Hee Hee. 

Thanks Moobs


----------



## redfin (Nov 21, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> pends on what she's got hiding under her donut rolls



Fify


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Knock knock



Who's there?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 21, 2014)

Chris wells has not checked in since the middle of October, he has no plans to get things straight. He is history now. you guys can stop talking about the jerk. he cannot ever hear you again unless he gets another IP. Then I will ban that one too. carry on. Don't post no fat wimmins 1fiddy.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Chris wells has not checked in since the middle of October, he has no plans to get things straight. He is history now. you guys can stop talking about the jerk. he cannot ever hear you again unless he gets another IP. Then I will ban that one too. carry on.


 The only realistic end to a very bad situation



stihl sawing said:


> Don't post no fat wimmins 1fiddy.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't post no fat wimmins 1fiddy.


Thank GOD for that request, them things make muh eyes hurt!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Chris wells has not checked in since the middle of October, he has no plans to get things straight. He is history now. you guys can stop talking about the jerk. he cannot ever hear you again unless he gets another IP. Then I will ban that one too. carry on. Don't post no fat wimmins 1fiddy.


you mean like this?????? sorry,, the pain meds made me do it


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned!!!!!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Banned!!!!!!!


we all know you would jump on that in a heart beat


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 21, 2014)

you would just laugh if you knew what kind of trouble i got in with your fav pics. LOL you remember that thread a while back where i guy was asking what a snackie was? i'm a member of a motorcycle forum and the know it all teenagers were annoying me last year so i went and littered their chat with your pics. got banned for i don't know how long but started receiving notifications so i went back to try log in but it wouldn't let me. maybe i forgot my password.


----------



## towingace (Nov 21, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Chris wells has not checked in since the middle of October, he has no plans to get things straight. He is history now. you guys can stop talking about the jerk. he cannot ever hear you again unless he gets another IP. Then I will ban that one too. carry on. Don't post no fat wimmins 1fiddy.


Oh...yeah...Chris Wells


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> you mean like this?????? sorry,, the pain meds made me do it
> View attachment 381062


Oh baby! You like that fence post?









Lol


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 21, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Banned!!


I called it!! :0)


----------



## olyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You might as well just find a new place to hang out. On this forum, you'll always be known as that nasty ***** that sucks off truckers at the Flying J. Of course......you might like that.


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 21, 2014)

So how do you lot plan on getting your money or parts back as your current attempts are failing


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 21, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> you mean like this?????? sorry,, the pain meds made me do it
> View attachment 381062


I'm not sure which is worse! 08f150 for posting that or sawmikaze for likeing it!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm totally poasting nipples to lock this thread down.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

No dont lock it!!!! 
Nobody got my knock knock joke started.


----------



## les-or-more (Nov 21, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I'm totally poasting nipples to lock this thread down.


You must have missed the snackie in the buff earlier eh?


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 21, 2014)

They make attachments for tractors or skidsteers to pound in fenceposts. Doesn't need to be done by diametrically challenged women.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 21, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> So what's the best kind of oil to use?


Actually, speaking of oil, I bought some Lucas semi-synthetic today to mix with my TCW-3 oil to create my secret concoction of superior oil. First visit to Summit Racing. Pretty cool store and makes chainsaws look cheap!


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> No dont lock it!!!!
> Nobody got my knock knock joke started.



Did too...


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Who's there?


Plmcrzy knockin on another truck door.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Who's there?


Plmcrzy's wanting back In.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

I figure theres a reason just to skip introducing plmcrzy since we all know who he is.lol


----------



## watsonr (Nov 21, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> you mean like this?????? sorry,, the pain meds made me do it
> View attachment 381062



What we really need to know... if he took the pic himself?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

watsonr said:


> What we really need to know... if he took the pic himself?


Pain meds do make some guys do some wild and crazy stuff.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 21, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> I'm not sure which is worse! 08f150 for posting that or sawmikaze for likeing it!



I love the fat chick pics


----------



## Odog (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn!! I was actually working all day and didn't get to see what plmcrzy said to get himself banned!! Stupid no phones while blasting rule!!! I could have checked in earlier


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah that would have been bad if plmcrzy would have caused a premature explosion.oh wait he causes that multiple times a day at the flying J.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 21, 2014)

Told ya I'd do it!


----------



## Marshy (Nov 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Yeah that would have been bad if plmcrzy would have caused a premature explosion.oh wait he causes that multiple times a day at the flying J.


Bahaha


----------



## Odog (Nov 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Yeah that would have been bad if plmcrzy would have caused a premature explosion.oh wait he causes that multiple times a day at the flying J.





Metals406 said:


> Told ya I'd do it!


Bwahahaha!!!! Awesome!


----------



## redoakman (Nov 21, 2014)

man i must be really drunk to read all 31 pages of this and still wondering whats going to happen next


----------



## srb08 (Nov 21, 2014)

redoakman said:


> man i must be really drunk to read all 31 pages of this and still wondering whats going to happen next



Probably not much. Chris Wells is Persona non grata and Plum bob is in camp, at least until he gets a permanent exit visa.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 22, 2014)

Why did Plmcrzy get banned?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 22, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> Why did Plmcrzy get banned?



He was a poser.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 22, 2014)

He didn't play well with others.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 22, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> Why did Plmcrzy get banned?



Because this site has great mods. And nobody likes a dirty **********.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Best thread on AS in awhile.


yeah not since the other swap meet.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

I miss those days. Sorta.....kinda......in a sick sorta way.....and stuff.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I miss those days. Sorta.....kinda......in a sick sorta way.....and stuff.



Whatever happened to all of the Riff Raff that used to roam the halls of AS? I miss those silly bass turds.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

They moved away.


----------



## hseII (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> They moved away.


Back for a short time due to server issues


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> They moved away.



Stage One?

40%?

Do you miss your pathetic buddies?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

I do.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

Those poor pathetic bastards.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Those poor pathetic bastards.



Buncha midgets, and stuff.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey! Kevin ain't poor!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 22, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Hey! Kevin ain't poor!



I think he likes people to think he is though...


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 22, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> I think he likes people to think he is though...


I mean. . . Kevin ain't got no monies -- but ain't poor!

You sip'n what I'm pour'n?

You pick'n up what I'm put'n down?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm poor.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 22, 2014)

I still would like to know why Plmcrzy was banned.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

SS said something to him and he smarted off to him. Smart mouthing a mod will get a feller banned every time. 

I reckon it's just a temporary ban though......he'll be back.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm poor.



Y'all are "rich" with friends though.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

Good. Can I get a loan?


----------



## scallywag (Nov 22, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> I still would like to know why Plmcrzy was banned.


 
I think his choice of words didn't help him, he was using the C**t word.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> SS said something to him and he smarted off to him. Smart mouthing a mod will get a feller banned every time.
> 
> I reckon it's just a temporary ban though......he'll be back.


Was it that bad, I mean aren't we men.


scallywag said:


> I think his choice of words didn't help him, he was using the C**t word.


I see asterisks in tons of post from guys cursing.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2014)

He separated it so the word censor wouldn't catch it. 

You can cuss all you want.......but you're not suppose to make it so the censor won't catch it. 

His ragging on folks was entertaining......he crossed a line finally though. 

Like I've said before......I'm not really a fan of banning folks. 

Except Brush Ape. I was glad to see him gone.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> SS said something to him and he smarted off to him. Smart mouthing a mod will get a feller banned every time.
> 
> I reckon it's just a temporary ban though......he'll be back.


Hope so it was kinda fun pokin' him........ Sharp pointy stick kind of pokin' not flying j kinda pokin'.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 22, 2014)

You know the ol' lady showed me a video on that thing they call facebook last night.it was a video of a big guy that couldnt talk plain.most of his videos were about hemroids and havin trouble poopin but this one video stuck out.it was filmed from the seat of a big rig and he was dancing provocatively and lip synching to the song "all about that bass". Sure was funny but in the back of my mind i kept thinking........ I wonder if plmcrzy does that when the truckers open the door? Lol


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Good. Can I get a loan?


Fine, you can have DSS. . . But only fer 8 months.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

I've already had DSS.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've already had DSS.


Uhhhh. . .

[emoji33]


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 23, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> You know the ol' lady showed me a video on that thing they call facebook last night.it was a video of a big guy that couldnt talk plain.most of his videos were about hemroids and havin trouble poopin but this one video stuck out.it was filmed from the seat of a big rig and he was dancing provocatively and lip synching to the song "all about that bass". Sure was funny but in the back of my mind i kept thinking........ I wonder if plmcrzy does that when the truckers open the door? Lol


heres his on and off girl friend


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've already had DSS.


what,,, up the azz??????


----------



## redfin (Nov 23, 2014)

Soooooo many levels of wrong right there.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

Makes me miss PLMCRZY.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 23, 2014)

In this case I hope dss is some sort of affliction. Lol like adhd or maybe like uti or something and not masterminds "special" port work.lol


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

You don't know what "The DSS" is. 

Say it ain't so. Look how far we have fallen.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 23, 2014)

DSS is a crazy [emoji230] from Canuckistan. Queerbec area i believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure this is really related, but I can't help myself...
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-cow-isnt-giving-me-much-milk-these-days.267011/


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

Is this the new rep thread or what?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 23, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> In this case I hope dss is some sort of affliction. Lol like adhd or maybe like uti or something and not masterminds "special" port work.lol



Lmfao. Are you sure you don't know DSS? That's the best guess.... Eva?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh know I know of the member dss.I was just hoping masterchimp handnt had that kind of dss
Lol


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 23, 2014)

Think we can make it to 66 pages? Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

The other swap meet thread went for 1000s of pages.....


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The other swap meet thread went for 1000s of pages.....



I really liked that thread. I wonder what happened to it, and the guys that used to post some whacky stuff?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

I heard they all got jobs..


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I heard they all got jobs..


Dumb asses.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I heard they all got jobs..


Down at the Flying-J?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my. 

Not all of them.......just "The Wendell".


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 23, 2014)

What is this thread even about??


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 23, 2014)

Buncha riff raff. That's gotta be the ugliest herd of lot lizzards anywhere.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

Well Duh....

This thread is the "Who In The Hell Is Chris Wells?" thread.


----------



## Odog (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Not all of them.......just "The Wendell".


What's the Wendell? That's the name of the town I grew up in


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 23, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> DSS is a crazy [emoji230] from Canuckistan. Queerbec area i believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please cut the guy some slack. He's not as bad as a Quebecois, just a potato farmer from PEI.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 23, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I really liked that thread. I wonder what happened to it, and the guys that used to post some whacky stuff?


they were a motley crew weren't they.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 23, 2014)

Odog said:


> What's the Wendell? That's the name of the town I grew up in



"The Wendell", as seen in 2012 at Terry Landrum's GTG.


----------



## Odog (Nov 23, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

He sure is a handsome bastard. 

And is having a birthday in 8 days. 

Happy Birthday WhenDull.


----------



## DSS (Nov 23, 2014)

Randy ain't that good. SS, now he's good.

And no, I ain't from Quebec. The nerve. How can someone not know that?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

No good?????

Get back over by that damn stump.


----------



## DSS (Nov 23, 2014)

> Mastermind, post: 5050131, member: 43167"]No good?????
> 
> Get back over by that damn stump.


You dont take it serious like SS. He be flailing around and losing his mind and yelling Jaaaaassuss and stuff. Me and you never talk anymore.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my. 

SS sounds really good. 

Can I borrow him for a spell?


----------



## DSS (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah but don't cripple him. He's old. His kids poured the footings for stonehenge.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> SS said something to him and he smarted off to him. Smart mouthing a mod will get a feller banned every time.
> 
> I reckon it's just a temporary ban though......he'll be back.



SS must've had his hearing aids turned up, and his bifocals on.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 23, 2014)

DSS said:


> Yeah but don't cripple him. He's old. His kids poured the footings for stonehenge.


So your sayin he set behind Jesus in the second grade?


----------



## hseII (Nov 24, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> So your sayin he set behind Jesus in the second grade?


No No.

He helped Moses pick out the rocks for the 10 Commandments, and was "THE" mod during the 40 years wandering in the wilderness.

The first Hebrew Redneck, if you will.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 24, 2014)

Isn't he a plumber....?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 24, 2014)

No......that's "The Wendell".

SS is the missing link between dinosaur and man.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 24, 2014)

We get'em jumpin' around like a swarm of crickets, and that's ordinary normal business....


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 24, 2014)

Note to self........ever click on anything Chuck'r postes.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Note to self........ever click on anything Chuck'r postes.





"Ever" - meaning always and everlasting. Glad you got my bak buddeh.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh crap......I meant DON'T EVER.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 24, 2014)

I love you still though. You are muh brody and stuff.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh crap......I meant DON'T EVER.



You can edit your post...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2014)

It's too bad some cheesehead from BC had to make us other Canadians look bad. Could he be Hotsaws by Den in disguise? Most people from BC are either serial killers, pedophiles or drug dealers!


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2014)

Wigs is that Simonizer?


wigglesworth said:


>


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 25, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Wigs is that Simonizer?



It's the thing that ate Cleveland...


----------



## angelo c (Nov 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> No......that's "The Wendell".
> 
> SS is the missing link between dinosaur and man.



Randy, 
You know that makes him "French"..( Cro-Magnon man ) .that is not very nice...calling anyone French is hurtful even "Le Wend-Elle" ..


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 25, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Wigs is that Simonizer?



What ever happened to Simon? Did he go the way of Stumpy, Moody, et. al.?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 25, 2014)

I think ol' Simon quietly goes about his business. 

He builds a fine running saw that holds up to hard work.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> It's too bad some cheesehead from BC had to make us other Canadians look bad. Could he be Hotsaws by Den in disguise? Most people from BC are either serial killers, pedophiles or drug dealers!


This "hot saw" came with nothing but a muffler mod.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 25, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> This "hot saw" came with nothing but a muffler mod.



That cover may have been swapped over from another saw though or just purchased with the muffler mod. I've been inside two of that guy's saws and can verify that they were ported.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 25, 2014)

AS is up.


----------



## hseII (Nov 25, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> This "hot saw" came with nothing but a muffler mod. View attachment 381972


Stage 1


----------



## watsonr (Nov 25, 2014)

He and the Plitz Hot Saws guy must be buddies!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> That cover may have been swapped over from another saw though or just purchased with the muffler mod. I've been inside two of that guy's saws and can verify that they were ported.


I bought this saw simply because the seller told me it was turned way up... I can't remember the seller's exact wording, but he implied that it was ported. It did not run.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Nothing's changed.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 25, 2014)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Nothing's changed.......Hahahahahaha!


 Dennis, its almost getting to where the Canadian culls are out doing the California culls!
haHa ha ha ha


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh crap.......Dennis is back.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh crap.......Dennis is back.


Dennis Greffard?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 25, 2014)

LOL

No that dang Cowpoon. 

He's a wild and crazy guy you know.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> LOL
> 
> No that dang Cowpoon.
> 
> He's a wild and crazy guy you know.



Sorry about the mix up Dennis Greffard is Dennis Cahoons ilegitemate son. Dennis senior obviously didn't pay child support or taught him anything about saw mods.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't make me breakout the ghost chains!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Will the real "Canadian Cull" please stand up!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 25, 2014)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Will the real "Canadian Cull" please stand up!


He IS standing up.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 25, 2014)

Found him.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh crap.......Dennis is back.


Hide the weed!!


----------



## glock37 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Found him.


Randy you sure it sure do resembles Jon


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Hide the weed!!



Is it always 4:20 in Chino?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Is it always 4:20 in Chino?



It's "Chico", cornpone.

And to answer your question, "Yes".


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> This "hot saw" came with nothing but a muffler mod. View attachment 381972



Au contraire, Mon frere.

It also came with a really gay decal that looks like a fourth graders interpretation of the Hot Wheels logo.

If the piston is all effed up, it may have come by way of Redding.

Just sayin, and stuff.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Is it always 4:20 in Chino?


No, but it always smells like cow chit. You'd like that. My ex-SIL is from Chino.


Jon1212 said:


> It's "Chico", cornpone.
> 
> And to answer your question, "Yes".


It sure is (always 4:20) here in the "emerald triangle".


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> It's "Chico", cornpone.
> 
> And to answer your question, "Yes".


You high?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> You high?


Uh, yeah?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Uh, yeah?


Pics?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Au contraire, Mon frere.
> 
> It also came with a really gay decal that looks like a fourth graders interpretation of the Hot Wheels logo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol


redbull660 said:


> *461 7 vs 8 pin....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






SAWMIKAZE said:


> I thought factory square chain was an upgrade ? opcorn:





Jon1212 said:


> Uh, yeah?


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 26, 2014)

Bugger all difference really


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 26, 2014)

IMHO, here is where tuning it in the wood can be soooooo beneficial.
In the video, Redbull states "I am going to use the same tune" between 7 pin and 8 pin drive rims.

The saw needs more fuel with the 8 pin, as it is under more load.
If it was tuned to the load it was under, there might be different results. Tuning to a certain RPM can be adopted to keep a saw running for a usefull lifetime, but its not enough fuel for best performance under higher loads


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> You high?





Jon1212 said:


> Uh, yeah?





Metals406 said:


> Pics?


----------



## hseII (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 382206


Except for the hair, and you being able to count to 10 without taking your shoes off, you bear a striking resemblance to a certain Michigan saw builder; I believe his handle is BWSLLC, or something similar.

Y'all should compare notes.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> SS said something to him and he smarted off to him. Smart mouthing a mod will get a feller banned every time.
> 
> I reckon it's just a temporary ban though......he'll be back.


Yes, he will be back.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2014)

DSS said:


> Yeah but don't cripple him. He's old. His kids poured the footings for stonehenge.


 Good grief.


DSS said:


> Randy ain't that good. SS, now he's good.
> 
> And no, I ain't from Quebec. The nerve. How can someone not know that?





DSS said:


> You dont take it serious like SS. He be flailing around and losing his mind and yelling Jaaaaassuss and stuff. Me and you never talk anymore.





Mastermind said:


> Oh my.
> 
> SS sounds really good.
> 
> Can I borrow him for a spell?


Good Grief, 20 dollar for good time.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2014)

I've got my 20.00

Start the line behind me fellers.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got my 20.00
> 
> Start the line behind me fellers.


20 dollar no last long. Only 1 minute.


----------



## JC360 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ya can't even come close to stuff this good on TV. Twenty is a fair price


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2014)

Repped.


----------



## angelo c (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys what ya say we rent a shorty bus and go find this Chris Wells charactor....he makes for some good AS ( albeit at the expense of some good members that got PLUMCrazied at the truck stop by some lot lizard in Canadian) 

So my question is...do the lot lizards in Canada really wear the beaver hats and ride horses like in the movies EH !!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 382206





angelo c said:


> Hey guys what ya say we rent a shorty bus and go find this Chris Wells charactor....he makes for some good AS ( albeit at the expense of some good members that got PLUMCrazied at the truck stop by some lot lizard in Canadian)
> 
> So my question is...do the lot lizards in Canada really wear the beaver hats and ride horses like in the movies EH !!!!!!


 K. Im in. Is Dennis Geffard a scedualed stop?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> You high?


Way High!!!


----------



## angelo c (Nov 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> K. Im in. Is Dennis Geffard a scedualed stop?


John, we can stop anywhere as long as we don't have to listen to the grateful dead on 8 tracks along the way...

...and apparently smoking weed is now allowed...is weed legal in Canadainia ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

angelo c said:


> John, we can stop anywhere as long as we don't have to listen to the grateful dead on 8 tracks along the way...
> 
> ...and apparently smoking weed is now allowed...is weed legal in Canadainia ?


 K, no greatful dead, just some CCR and Anne Murray. Pots ok here in Canada as long as you don't deal it.
You high?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> K, no greatful dead, just some CCR and Anne Murray. Pots ok here in Canada as long as you don't deal it.
> You high?


Uh, The Doobie Brothers Greatest Hits seems to be somewhat poetic for this situation.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Uh, The Doobie Brothers Greatest Hits seems to be somewhat poetic for this situation.


How on earth are you guys going to get angry enough to seek vengeance in that condition?


----------



## angelo c (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Uh, The Doobie Brothers Greatest Hits seems to be somewhat poetic for this situation.




Ohhhhh. Drivin down the highway !!!!!!!!


----------



## JC360 (Nov 26, 2014)

I was thinking Bob and Doug McKenzie might be closer...
Take off you hosers


----------



## angelo c (Nov 26, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> How on earth are you guys going to get angry enough to seek vengeance in that condition?



Dude !!!! Who is this Vengence dude....we're looking fer some Canada dude named "Chris Wells"


This Vengence dude PlumCrazy you out of some saws too.... Jump on in the bus....we gots room


----------



## big t double (Nov 26, 2014)

What's the guys name that sings the wreck of the edmond Fitzgerald? Isn't he Canadian?


----------



## angelo c (Nov 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> K, no greatful dead, just some CCR and Anne Murray. Pots ok here in Canada as long as you don't deal it.
> You high?



No way dude ....somebody gotta be the designated driver......sober that is.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Uh, The Doobie Brothers Greatest Hits seems to be somewhat poetic for this situation.


Yes! The Doobie Bros! went to the fee store today and got over a 100 Lp's as in vinyl. Doobie Bros was among them. " It keeps you running"
You high?


----------



## JC360 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gordon lightfoot


----------



## angelo c (Nov 26, 2014)

big t double said:


> What's the guys name that sings the wreck of the edmond Fitzgerald? Isn't he Canadian?


He owe you money ????


Watch her step ....shut the door while ya climb on up.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

big t double said:


> What's the guys name that sings the wreck of the edmond Fitzgerald? Isn't he Canadian?


that would be Gordon Lightfoot and he's a cheesehead too.


----------



## big t double (Nov 26, 2014)

That song plain rocksAnd no I don't believe he does owe me money...should he owe me money? Gordon lightfoot better pay up!!


----------



## Weesa20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sundown


----------



## Jet47 (Nov 26, 2014)

You better take care...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

C Wells sent me this saw after I sent him a g note. Did I come out on the fuzzy end of the lollipop? I thought it was a 346xpg. But not sure


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 26, 2014)

What kind of note?


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Uh, The Doobie Brothers Greatest Hits seems to be somewhat poetic for this situation.


We'll borrow yours and I'm only going Dutch on the grass and gas; y'all ain't gonna cause me to get no plug like Senior Smoothass


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 26, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> What kind of note?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk



G note is $100US


----------



## hseII (Nov 26, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> What kind of note?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk





bryanr2 said:


> G note is $100US


C Note, as in centi- 100...

Centimeter, Century, etc... Damn Hippies


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> G note is $100US



Uh, no.

That's a C Note.

A "G" refers to a grand ($1,000). In which case the OP of the G note claims, is a big silly head.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

hseII said:


> C Note, as in centi- 100...
> 
> Centimeter, Century, etc... Damn Hippies


Cousin,
Steven ain't no hippie. Freakishly tall, and OCD about his saws, yes, but a hippie, uh uh.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 26, 2014)

k- Im not up on "Urban" talk. Had to look it up online and that is what came up for a C Note. Evidently the individual answering the question online isnt familiar with Urban slang either.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

I likes me a good old fashioned thread derail. Makes me yearn for days gone by here on the internets, and stuff.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

angelo c said:


> John, we can stop anywhere as long as we don't have to listen to the grateful dead on 8 tracks along the way...
> 
> ...and apparently smoking weed is now allowed...is weed legal in Canadainia ?


I'm brewing the vino for the trip.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

I got this from the nice people at FedEx.




My first Jonsered...........it's a 2095.


----------



## hseII (Nov 26, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> k- Im not up on "Urban" talk. Had to look it up online and that is what came up for a C Note. Evidently the individual answering the question online isnt familiar with Urban slang either.


I learned it in second grade; BC, Before Computers and such.


----------



## hseII (Nov 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm brewing the vino for the trip.View attachment 382302


Ike was a dumb Bast'd


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> How on earth are you guys going to get angry enough to seek vengeance in that condition?


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I got this from the nice people at FedEx.
> 
> View attachment 382303
> 
> ...



you will like that saw....


my only complaint against it was it was very thirsty. I mean really thirsty!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

Got this in the mail from Rotax Robert, but what is it?


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> That's a C Note.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Got this in the mail from Rotax Robert, but what is it?View attachment 382304


He sent you an MS 180?

Like a boss.


----------



## JC360 (Nov 26, 2014)

Good use of snow. Packing saws and stuff.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 26, 2014)

cruising youtube and this pops up....

Guy looks so familiar 



yall use discretion with those pop up videos....


and watch em.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

Four Paws said:


>


Nice.

Josh, 
Tell these Mo Fo's about the doughnuts I brought for your family.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> He sent you an MS 180?
> 
> Like a boss.


Was hoping it was an 026 with the domed piston and the big bore Walbro which it seems to be. Now we're logging!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol 25000 views and only 700 culls replied.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol 25000 views and only 700 culls replied.


You high?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> You high?


Uh....yup


----------



## lefturnfreek (Nov 26, 2014)

4 Pages!!!...I go to work for just a few hrs and you chip chucker spin out 4 pages......


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 26, 2014)

lefturnfreek said:


> 4 Pages!!!...I go to work for just a few hrs and you chip chucker spin out 4 pages......


You're Welcome.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

What's this off of?


----------



## angelo c (Nov 26, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> What's this off of?View attachment 382305



Coffee mug ?


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 26, 2014)

Rusty submarine?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Coffee mug ?


Lol looks like pre Husky 55. Sawtroll should know.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2014)

I just noticed the above pictured jug has closed ports! Husky 480?


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 26, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Josh,
> Tell these Mo Fo's about the doughnuts I brought for your family.



They were delicious...and they looked better than a new MS661CMR with laser cut reduced weight falling spikes and a 32" light ES bar with square chain. They even balanced better in my hands.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Check out the wicked muff!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> They were delicious...and they looked better than a new MS661CMR with laser cut reduced weight falling spikes and a 32" light ES bar with square chain. They even balanced better in my hands.
> View attachment 382306


Can I have the dog nut on the bottom left?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

R U HIGH????


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe and those doughnuts look good


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

AGAIN?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> R U HIGH????


No! And why would I be?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 27, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> They were delicious...and they looked better than a new MS661CMR with laser cut reduced weight falling spikes and a 32" light ES bar with square chain. They even balanced better in my hands.
> View attachment 382306



They were from this place;

http://www.beyondglaze.com


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> Maybe and those doughnuts look good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk





Mastermind said:


> AGAIN?


 Lol, Lmfao!


----------



## hseII (Nov 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> R U HIGH????


Nope


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> No! And why would I be?



Well I had no idea what your elevation is there....you know without askin.....

Damn......stop being so touchy. 

Geeeezo Flip.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm at 1850 ft or so. 

That's purdy high I reckon.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 27, 2014)

4600' here.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

1400ft and climbing


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 27, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> 1400ft and climbing



LOL! That's funny!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well I had no idea what your elevation is there....you know without askin.....
> 
> Damn......stop being so touchy.
> 
> Geeeezo Flip.


Lol! So true.


----------



## big t double (Nov 27, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol 25000 views and only 700 culls replied.


What's a cull...I keep seeing this word lately...is there a sign up sheet somewhere to be one? Is there a membership fee?


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 27, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> They were from this place;
> 
> http://www.beyondglaze.com


Do they send international haha


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 27, 2014)

Whilst everyone has been carrying on about this Chris character, some guy named Randy opened this place.







Gypo says these are the best value on the menu.


----------



## big t double (Nov 27, 2014)

I wonder if the drapes match the pubes


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

I just started a thread might get me pounded. Can you guys bail me out just in case I get bullied around?


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 27, 2014)

Damn you lot are making me hungry


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

big t double said:


> I wonder if the drapes match the pubes


 It wouldn't matter one way or the other. Lol


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I totally shanked the quote...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'm hungry or horny. 

Good night y'all......I'm gonna see if the ol lady wants to wrestle. 

Oh.....if I ain't back by Christmas........go ahead and hang your balls up.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Spawn said:


> Look at the childish ******** that goes down in the Chris Wells thread...


You guys have a fan!


----------



## big t double (Nov 27, 2014)

Try an arm bar or leg lock...the suplex is a show stopper too


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2014)

hseII said:


> Nope


Quitter


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> and a 288 will eat it's lunch.





Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure if I'm hungry or horny.
> 
> Good night y'all......I'm gonna see if the ol lady wants to wrestle.
> 
> Oh.....if I ain't back by Christmas........go ahead and hang your balls up.


 Now thats some. Funny Stuff.


----------



## hseII (Nov 27, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Quitter


Not Hardly


----------



## angelo c (Nov 27, 2014)

I would like to wish "Chris Wells" an UN-Happy Thanksgiving ...


Uhhh do you Canuckistani people's celebrate Thanksgiving ? Do y'all even speak American ? 
Well ifn y'all are reading this well have a great Boxing Day or potatoe smashing day or whatever holidays y'all celebrate. 

Just trying to get our Northern Buddies fired up some...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 27, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Got this in the mail from Rotax Robert, but what is it?View attachment 382304



I call BS, there isn't a road within 40 miles of where you live.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 27, 2014)

Well guys happy thanksgiving.im gonna vacate and eat dinner at randys doughnuts.


----------



## DSS (Nov 27, 2014)

Is this the new titty thread?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 27, 2014)

Will be when you show em.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

DSS said:


> Is this the new titty thread?


I thought so too at first, but it turns out it's the ' I Got Hammered Thread'


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

DSS said:


> Is this the new titty thread?


----------



## hseII (Nov 27, 2014)

DSS said:


> Is this the new titty thread?


Moo


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought it was the "you high?" Thread...


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

DSS said:


> Is this the new titty thread?






Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I thought it was the "you high?" Thread...


You high?


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I thought it was the "you high?" Thread...










Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

That's one nice thing about breast feeding, there's no deposit for the jugs.


----------



## big t double (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## troylee (Nov 27, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> You high?



If it is after 1981, the answer is yes!


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> Chris who? Has he had is azz kicked yet?


Prolly not, He's most likely on the tractor forum scamming over there. Bigger bucks on rear ends that don't exist


----------



## DSS (Nov 27, 2014)

Well thats that. The tittie cops are here.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

angelo c said:


> I would like to wish "Chris Wells" an UN-Happy Thanksgiving ...
> 
> 
> Uhhh do you Canuckistani people's celebrate Thanksgiving ? Do y'all even speak American ?
> ...


Lol


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 27, 2014)

Man turkey is a buzz kill.6 michelobs later and all i got was gas.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

DSS said:


> Well thats that. The tittie cops are here.


This is as close as I could get to"tittie cops"




Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

DSS said:


> Well thats that. The tittie cops are here.



Potato.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Potato.


With Bacon


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 27, 2014)

Caramelized onion


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

Sour cream


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 27, 2014)

Chives


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

A nice steak


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

Medallions of road kill.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks. 

Now I'm hungry again. 

BRB


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm presently chowing down on a 5 lb yam that took 3 days to cook on the wood stove in a large tin that originally held crushed pineapple which I used to make my next batch of vino.


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 27, 2014)

I got hungry and had choc cheesecake hehe


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm eating some apple pie right now 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 27, 2014)

I will be eating apple pie as soon as the son gets back in from stoking the boiler  Having the kids home for Thanksgiving is great.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Its all his pop ups making him that way





AKDoug said:


> I will be eating apple pie as soon as the son gets back in from stoking the boiler  Having the kids home for Thanksgiving is great.


I miss my 3 kids and 3 grand kids. I'm waiting for a good payday so I can go see them 5000 miles away.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> I will be eating apple pie as soon as the son gets back in from stoking the boiler  Having the kids home for Thanksgiving is great.


Doug, where in Alaska are you? If you ever go south I'm on Alaska hwy. at Haines Jct. So drop in if you like. I'm right by the airport.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> why do we live where we do. It is crazy.


I always loved the Great Lake states. Lotsa good hardwood there.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 28, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Doug, where in Alaska are you? If you ever go south I'm on Alaska hwy. at Haines Jct. So drop in if you like. I'm right by the airport.


I will do that. I've driven the Alcan a dozen times, but not since 2007. I need to get a passport eventually, and so do you.... LOL.. I'm in Talkeetna, a couple hours north of Anchorage.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

I did the top of the world hwy in 07 and saw Toke and chicken Alaska when passports weren't required. The though of going outside is enticing, but somehow it feels safer to stay up here.


----------



## DSS (Nov 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Potato.



I can't report you, since you been so busy kissing SS's ass. 

**** it, reported anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

DSS said:


> I can't report you, since you been so busy kissing SS's ass.
> 
> **** it, reported anyway.



SS ???

Is that Stihl ********? 

Take him to the stump again, and you can get me banned. It ain't my fault you've been neglecting him. 


I say Potato Sir.......POTATO.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 28, 2014)

TOMATO


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Carrot 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

Let's call the whole thing off! Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

Good Day Sir.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 28, 2014)

quitters lol


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> TOMATO


Rebel


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone else have tacos for Thanksgiving???


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone else have tacos for Thanksgiving???


Chicken tacos 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Who will eat this




Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> Who will eat this
> View attachment 382533
> 
> 
> ...


Not it!!


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Not it!!


Open your mind 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> Who will eat this
> View attachment 382533
> 
> 
> ...


looks very similar to my x and never touched that so I wont touch this one


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok what about this 



Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 28, 2014)

mmmm bacon


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 28, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> Who will eat this
> View attachment 382533
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tap that


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 28, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I'd tap that



Yeah, we know.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I'd tap that


Like that scene from American pie 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 382526





jughead500 said:


> I'd tap that


 You wouldn't pork that turkey would ya! Lol


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2014)

Necroporking


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> You wouldn't pork that turkey would ya! Lol


F#$&in' a right.
Wouldn't care nothin for the legs and claws but i like the looks of everything else even the tenticles.
They dont call me sasquatch for nothin.
Ain't no **** but i gross people out at chinese resturants.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> F#$&in' a right.
> Wouldn't care nothin for the legs and claws but i like the looks of everything else even the tenticles.
> They dont call me sasquatch for nothin.
> Ain't no **** but i gross people out at chinese resturants.


what,,, gross people out by just walking into a room


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 28, 2014)

mr.bear said:


> View attachment 382529
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk



Viking hall? I mean that is clearly a purpose built room. And by men quite serious about drinking I'm guessing?


----------



## DSS (Nov 28, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm presently chowing down on a 5 lb yam that took 3 days to cook on the wood stove in a large tin that originally held crushed pineapple which I used to make my next batch of vino.



Don't throw that tin can away. JJ will make an 084 piston out of that bad boy.


----------



## DSS (Nov 28, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> F#$&in' a right.
> Wouldn't care nothin for the legs and claws but i like the looks of everything else even the tenticles.
> They dont call me sasquatch for nothin.
> Ain't no **** but i gross people out at chinese resturants.




Pics of the turkey penetration??


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nope most people calamari and frawg legs.lol


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys only my cousin gets away with callin me a chicken $#!!er.lol


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I got this from the nice people at FedEx.
> 
> 
> 
> My first Jonsered...........it's a 2095.



I bet that cost more than a box of donuts!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> It wouldn't matter one way or the other. Lol



Yeah they just shave em now a days any way


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone else have tacos for Thanksgiving???


 
For breakfast I had deer pan sausage crumbled W/sautéed onion and mixed in with my Eggs n diced Jalapeno's served rolled up in a fresh flour tortilla, S. TX style


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 28, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> I bet that cost more than a box of donuts!!!!


Nope, and neither did these.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Nope, and neither did these.



any 365's in the mix


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 28, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> any 365's in the mix


No. 2X 55's, a 5105, and 2X 261's.


----------



## Odog (Nov 29, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> looks very similar to my x and never touched that so I wont touch this one


I was gonna ask how you got my ex wife to hold still long enough for a picture!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> No. 2X 55's, a 5105, and 2X 261's.


I'd like to get my hands on a 55...


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 29, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'd like to get my hands on a 55...



Patience Grasshopper.


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 29, 2014)

I find it best if the wife doesn't know how many saws you have and especially important to not tell her when you buy a new one


----------



## angelo c (Nov 29, 2014)

snoozeys said:


> I find it best if the wife doesn't know how many saws you have and especially important to not tell her when you buy a new one



I find it best to duct tape the wife's mouth shut and teach her how to properly remove aluminum from cylinders . They are amazingly useful once trained.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

Im afraid when my old lady learned to remove transfer angelo then the duct tape and my testicles wouldn't be too far behind.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 29, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'd like to get my hands on a 55...



In stock @ Guido Salvage...


----------



## Don Renig (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow 45 pages. Darn did some body get butthurt? 

opcorn:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

The trick is to get one of those plastic carrying cases. That way the wifypoo will never notice that you bought a new saw.
Also stick to one brand as women can't typically differentiate between say an 026 or a 044, however they notice bar length so don't use anything over or under 20".


----------



## Don Renig (Nov 29, 2014)

Lest we forget, Husqvarna also makes sewing machines. Something for every gender hahahahaha. And even something for Clint.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 29, 2014)

That sure is a nice looking toaster in your sig Don. How's the sideways balance? I mean, can you walk away from it without it rolling onto its side? Does it shed screws all over your kitchen? Autotune or did it come with a fiddly little screwdriver?


----------



## Don Renig (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks and I don't know. lol I put it on a fencepost and shot it.


----------



## angelo c (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Im afraid when my old lady learned to remove transfer angelo then the duct tape and my testicles wouldn't be too far behind.



It's OK Jug, 
Remember it took a few years to domesticate the Wolf and that's worked out OK so far...so with patience the wife can be domesticated as well. May take a few generations but think about the future for your kids....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

This Chris Wells guy is pretty popular.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 29, 2014)

Wonder if he'll contribute to the Christmas giving thread?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

Whiskers said:


> Wonder if he'll contribute to the Christmas giving thread?


His stocking must be full by now


----------



## angelo c (Nov 29, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> This Chris Wells guy is pretty popular.




he's cheap and available at most truck stops....just flash the parking lights a few times he'll/oops 'she'll' pull on up


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Don Renig said:


> Lest we forget, Husqvarna also makes sewing machines. Something for every gender hahahahaha. And even something for Clint.


Oh. Hey Brush Ape! How you been?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2014)

I found Chris Wells.

He was golfing with Obama, & then they had a sauna.


----------



## DSS (Nov 29, 2014)

So I assume nobody got anything from this ass hole yet?


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)

i haven't yet


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2014)

Guys. . . He's busy golfing.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got 45 pages of entertainment, and it only cost me about $160!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd pay 160.00 to watch a monkey **** a Brush Ape.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd pay 160.00 to watch a monkey **** a Brush Ape.


You know you'd pay more than that


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

True.......I sure would.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd pay 160.00 to watch a monkey **** a Brush Ape.


I'm just bummed because that's like 16 trips to the back parking lot of the Flying-J...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

Repped.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 29, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I've got 45 pages of entertainment, and it only cost me about $160!


You're Welcome.


----------



## lwn9186 (Nov 29, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Guys. . . He's busy golfing.



He's busy playing with his putter is more like it!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

Midgets tend to be careful that the toilet doesn't fall down.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuck Norris once roundhouse kicked a midget and it burst into 25 gold coins.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

I wish I was friends with a midget so I could introduce them by saying, "Say hello to my little friend"


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 29, 2014)

W. Kentucky GTG.


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I was friends with a midget so I could introduce them by saying, "Say hello to my little friend"



Anyone seen or heard from Young?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 29, 2014)

snoozeys said:


> I find it best if the wife doesn't know how many saws you have and especially important to not tell her when you buy a new one



you've got 2 saws. just wait til you have to many to hide LOL. i've got 20 saws stashed in a little 12'x12' shop and another 6-7 parts saws stashed in the bush behind the house . believe me when i say she will notice. alot of guys get more saws when they join AS. i've been the opposite trying to get rid of the ones i don't need. only thing is that i get rid of the parts saws and then need parts from them a week later. i have since decided to stash them in the bush out of sight so in case i need parts later i know where they are.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris wants the GPS coordanance.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 29, 2014)

This is what my wife sees when she opens the door to the garage. I have never seen a reason to hide them.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

My saw diet has been every bit as effective as my weight loss program.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

So has Godzilla or one of the midgets visited the subject of the post? Bad Santa coming down the chimney?


----------



## mr.bear (Nov 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 29, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> This is what my wife sees when she opens the door to the garage.
> 
> View attachment 382916



it's amazing how a guy can make use of so many saws LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

There's a very very sick man in Ohio who has three bank barns full of saws prolly over 500,000 of em. Now that's sick! Lol


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> There's a very very sick man in Ohio who has three bank barns full of saws prolly over 500,000 of em. Now that's sick! Lol


You didn't know Guido moved?


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 29, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> There's a very very sick man in Ohio who has three bank barns full of saws prolly over 500,000 of em. Now that's sick! Lol



i don't even think i have CAD. like i do like to build saws but once they're done i think "can i use this". if the answer is no or maybe i send them down the road. been working great. now i only have saws i can use.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

That guy in ohio is probably trying to corner the magnesium market. Scrap value alone would be significant, even at ferrous prices. Not sure how someone could accumulate saws by the 10s of thousands though. I thought I was in bad shape but have been staying just shy of 40.
Thanks, I feel better now.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

He's a member here but can't remember his username. I sold him the last two NIB 090's that we're available in Canada.
I met him in 02 I believe at woods junkies GTG. I also took pics of his shop and posted them but there all gone from AS, but still have the hard copies somewhere here on floppy disc.


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 29, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> He's a member here but can't remember his username. I sold him the last two NIB 090's that we're available in Canada.
> I met him in 02 I believe at woods junkies GTG. I also took pics of his shop and posted them but there all gone from AS, but still have the hard copies somewhere here on floppy disc.


 
Jesus h christ....them were the days!!


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 29, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> somewhere here on floppy disc.



5.25" or 3.5" ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> If a fellow asks for the 'bottom line price' and respects it (either paying that price or passing on it without further haggling) then I don't have a problem with it. What really bugs me is when some guy asks, "what's the absolute lowest you'll take?"....................................and then fires back an offer that's lower (often 10-20% lower or more) after receiving an answer. That's a jackass. 'Bottom line' means THE BOTTOM LINE.
> 
> I went to HS with a guy like that. He used to take me with him when going to look at motorcycles for sale. He pulled the "what's your bottom line?"............followed by a lowball offer thing several times. We were just about thrown off people's property a couple times. He'd tell me that he needed me to go with him for technical advice (blowing smoke up my ass). In actuality.............he was bringing me along to protect him from getting his ass beat. After the second time he pulled that ****, I told him to find somebody else for protection, or he'd be going by himself next time........





J.Walker said:


> Will this saw be better the my Poulan WildThing?!
> I bought my Poulan at a bottom line price!





Four Paws said:


> 5.25" or 3.5" ?



They are 5.25. Still have the hard drives from last two computers and lots of floppies and mini cd's plus a floppy reader.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

Was just listening to Mr Bojangles


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2014)

Was just listening to Mr. Bojangles.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the pic


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)

Has the posse found him?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

Bill G said:


> I like the pic


Thanks, sometimes I get creative with the camera, however my mini pad doesn't do them justice.
I'm waiting to get my mini pad card reader so I can upload pics from a D200.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks, sometimes I get creative with the camera, however my mini pad doesn't do them justice.
> I'm waiting to get my mini pad card reader so I can upload pics from a D200.



Again with the "mini pad"?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)

John, here is a Nina Simone version of Mr. Bojangles for you.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Again with the "mini pad"?


 Ya, I used to wear those things I had to stuff up my muff but I kept tripping over the string.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> John, here is a Nina Simone version of Mr. Bojangles for you.



I like that version. I was listening to the Dylan version. Who wrote it? Jerry Jeff Walker?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I like that version. I was listening to the Dylan version. Who wrote it? Jerry Jeff Walker?



Yes, Jerry Jeff Walker, but it is probably most associated with the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Yes, Jerry Jeff Walker, but it is probably most associated with the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.


Yes, as I recall the dirt band made the hit out of it or was it the Band?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, as I recall the dirt band made the hit out of it or was it the Band?



Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, I have the vinyl album here.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 5, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Has the posse found him?



Naw, that was just a bunch of chest-thumping guys who went shrimp-tailing it back to their recliner.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

When this thread gets boring could someone please start 'The Redundant Thread' ?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 28, 2015)

I was forwarded this ad the other day... I called him up and asked why he never paid me. He said he's been working in the oil fields in Alberta for several months and is going to send my MO out ASAP. Yeah, right. 

I circled the part of the ad that I found most interesting...


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 28, 2015)

What happened to the OP? Post are gone, just quotes remain.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 28, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> What happened to the OP? Post are gone, just quotes remain.


Not sure why he's not on AS anymore? He lives local to me... I just talked to him the other day.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 28, 2015)

What ever happened to the guy who was working to send his buddy by to pay a visit?


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jan 28, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> What ever happened to the guy who was working to send his buddy by to pay a visit?


That was me. He went once had a bad address and was looking at an empty field. Was going to try and go again but moved and hasn't been in the area since.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 28, 2015)

bump for further information...
I always wondered if this issue was ever resolved in such a way that those who were "taken" for their hard earned dollars were actually satisfied.
Otherwise it appears that the perp who was on the take -- is in fact still at it, am I right to surmise this?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 28, 2015)

You have a good working number. Call CMP and let them know this guy is scamming across international lines and using the mail to commit fraud -- & he's continuing to do so.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 28, 2015)

I would not think it would be too hard to set him up for the police or something more creative. Just call him tell him you have some fire breathing giant saw that your dead fil left you. Ask if you could trade it for a small light saw ask this fella to take this like new beast off your hands. Be grateful to take some pos 50 cc thing he has in trade, plus you will give him money too boot. Meet him some place then.....


----------

